# The Ignore User function should also hide any ratings they give to posts.



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

It can still affect your Reaction score, because nobody cares about that.



			
				Inevitable Strawman said:
			
		

> who cares about stickers *chuckles while stroking self*



It would piss off gimmick accounts like @snailslime, or people who negatively-rate and never post like @zedkissed60.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 7, 2020)

Add the option to delete posts IF you are the thread creator. 

And the option to rate profile pictures. Maybe have a log of them like Facebook.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

Try disabling notifications for stickers you assmad faggot.


----------



## snailslime (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm so sorry for taking away your hard-earned internet points crocobby


----------



## j666 (Jul 7, 2020)

*attention kiwi farms users: please do not rate @crocodilian's posts dumb or autistic*


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jul 7, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Add the option to delete posts IF you are the thread creator.
> 
> And the option to rate profile pictures. Maybe have a log of them like Facebook.


@Wildchild


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Try disabling notifications for stickers you assmad faggot.



I disabled all notifications period. I'm just tired of seeing the same routine, over and over.


----------



## MemeGrey (Jul 7, 2020)

> people who negatively-rate and never post like @zedkissed60.



Maybe Zed only posts when he has something he thinks is important to say? How is that bad?


----------



## Absolutego (Jul 7, 2020)

You guys constantly throwing tantrums over passive-aggressive bitch ratings is infinitely more pathetic than the users hate-reading the thread to begin with. Every time @snailslime mad-rates me is a victory as far as I can be bothered to care.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jul 7, 2020)

Hoes mad


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I disabled all notifications period. I'm just tired of seeing the same routine, over and over.


Why do you care about internet stickers? You're not a Reddit user, are you?


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 7, 2020)

Show me on your post history where the bad lady touched you.


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Why do you care about internet stickers? You're not a Reddit user, are you?



Does seeing a gimmick account doing the same bit, over and over, really entertain you every time?


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 7, 2020)

sticker notifications should be turned off by default tbh


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Does seeing a gimmick account doing the same bit, over and over, really entertain you every time?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Does seeing a gimmick account doing the same bit, over and over, really entertain you every time?


Dogs can consent.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Does seeing a gimmick account doing the same bit, over and over, really entertain you every time?


"Anyone who disagrees with me is a gimmick account!"
Go back to reddit lol.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jul 7, 2020)

@crocodilian 
Absolutely embarrising, you just gave them all the attention they wanted: You have been turned into someone milked for laughs; You have become a lowcow.


----------



## Revo (Jul 7, 2020)

MUH INTERNET STICKERS


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> @crocodilian
> Absolutely embarrising, you just gave them all the attention they wanted: You have been turned into someone milked for laughs; You have become a lowcow.


This has now officially become the lolcow thread on Crocodilian


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> "Anyone who disagrees with me is a gimmick account!"
> Go back to reddit lol.



It's not disagreeing. If they were posting opinions contrary to mine or anyone else's, nobody would complain about that. Differing views interacting (and the arguments that stem from them) are what make internet forums interesting in the first place.

What I'm talking about are gimmick accounts that drop a meaningless negative rating without reason and never do anything else. They could be replaced by a literal robot; in fact, I'm surprised someone hasn't already done that. What's the point? If stickers and ratings are truly meaningless, why enable people who use them as their sole contribution to the website?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> It's not disagreeing. If they were posting opinions contrary to mine or anyone else's, nobody would complain about that. Differing views interacting (and the arguments that stem from them) are what makes internet forums interesting in the first place.
> 
> What I'm talking about are gimmick accounts that drop a meaningless negative rating without reason and never do anything else. They could be replaced by a literal robot; in fact, I'm surprised someone hasn't already done that. What's the point? If stickers and ratings are truly meaningless, why enable people who use them as their sole contribution to the website?


Why bitch about getting stickers if they're meaningless?


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> It's not disagreeing. If they were posting opinions contrary to mine or anyone else's, nobody would complain about that. Differing views interacting (and the arguments that stem from them) are what makes internet forums interesting in the first place.
> 
> What I'm talking about are gimmick accounts that drop a meaningless negative rating without reason and never do anything else. They could be replaced by a literal robot; in fact, I'm surprised someone hasn't already done that. What's the point? If stickers and ratings are truly meaningless, why enable people who use them as their sole contribution to the website?


Nigga you already disabled notifications, what else do you want, if Snailslime wants to put an autistic sticker on you or a million people what harm does that do to you? do you actually have the spergs? what's your malfunction?
The best use of stickers is to rat out autists like yourself


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Does seeing a gimmick account doing the same bit, over and over, really entertain you every time?


No but posts like this sure do


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Why bitch about getting stickers if they're meaningless?



"I think stickers are meaningless, but I absolutely support gimmick accounts that use them to illicit a negative reaction (and don't do anything else on the site.)" Am I understanding you correctly?


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Does seeing a gimmick account doing the same bit, over and over, really entertain you every time?


Wait you're telling me your bad takes weren't a gimmick this whole time?
Wow you really do deserve all the stickers.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> "I think stickers are meaningless, but I absolutely support gimmick accounts that use them to illicit a negative reaction (and don't do anything else on the site.)" Am I understanding you correctly?


What is @snailslime 's gimmick?


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> "I think stickers are meaningless, but I absolutely support gimmick accounts that use them to illicit a negative reaction (and don't do anything else on the site.)" Am I understanding you correctly?


Oh my god he's actually autistic


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Does seeing a gimmick account doing the same bit, over and over, really entertain you every time?


Im going out of my way to find all of your posts and neg rate them you whiny newfaggot.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> "I think stickers are meaningless, but I absolutely support gimmick accounts that use them to illicit a negative reaction (and don't do anything else on the site.)" Am I understanding you correctly?


*Yes.*


----------



## Absolutego (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> "I think stickers are meaningless, but I absolutely support gimmick accounts that use them to illicit a negative reaction (and don't do anything else on the site.)" Am I understanding you correctly?


Even if you hide the mad ratings, you'll still have users complaining about it or quoting some other 'gimmick account' that'll circumvent your block. You will never be able to block out all evidence of lazy trolling on this website, either make peace with it, grow a thick enough skin to deal with it, or, in all seriousness, log off.


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> What is @snailslime 's gimmick?



From what I can tell, leaving a negative rating (presumably on posts they don't like) and nothing else. You can look at their post history and it's nothing but slight variants of "u mad", as well as people pointing out they do nothing but leave naughty stickers. What's the point? Are people really entertained by that?



Absolutego said:


> Even if you hide the mad ratings, you'll still have users complaining about it or quoting some other 'gimmick account' that'll circumvent your block. You will never be able to block out all evidence of lazy trolling on this website, either make peace with it, grow a thick enough skin to deal with it, or, in all seriousness, log off.



I see no harm in suggesting an inconsequential fix for an inconsequential 'problem.' It will earn me 500 downvotes, but since stickers apparently don't matter I'm willing to risk it.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 7, 2020)

This now begs the question @crocodilian how many users have you chosen to ignore?


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 7, 2020)

imagine giving a fuck about dumb internet points


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> From what I can tell, leaving a negative rating (presumably on posts they don't like) and nothing else. You can look at their post history and it's nothing but slight variants of "u mad", as well as people pointing out they do nothing but leave naughty stickers. What's the point? Are people really entertained by that?


That's not a gimmick. Its perfectly okay to use a sticker instead of creating a post to reply 'I disagree' or 'this is stupid' in fact it's preferable.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> From what I can tell, leaving a negative rating (presumably on posts they don't like) and nothing else. You can look at their post history and it's nothing but slight variants of "u mad", as well as people pointing out they do nothing but leave naughty stickers. What's the point? Are people really entertained by that?


They are not entertained by the low effort bait; They are entertained by the fact you completely sperg out over low effort bait and create threads like this one.


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

The Reaper said:


> This now begs the question @crocodilian how many users have you chosen to ignore?


POST YOUR LIST FAGGOT
Everyone who's on his list already gets a free positive sticker


----------



## Revo (Jul 7, 2020)

The Reaper said:


> This now begs the question @crocodilian how many users have you chosen to ignore?


I think they defeated @Oskar Dirlewanger 's new record on ignoring kiwis.
Oskar's performance: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/how-many-people-here-are-you-ignoring.63402/post-5624956


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 7, 2020)

Give this post at least one of every sticker pls

on topic: bitch not everyone here wants to waste time in a debate with your dumb ass. Get over yourself.


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

The Reaper said:


> This now begs the question @crocodilian how many users have you chosen to ignore?



None. I might bother if it hid all evidence of lazy, gimmicky troll accounts.




To me, it seems like Ignore exists less to block out differing opinions and more to block the kind of accounts I just mentioned. But it doesn't really do that.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> "I think stickers are meaningless, but I absolutely support gimmick accounts that use them to illicit a negative reaction (and don't do anything else on the site.)" Am I understanding you correctly?


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> From what I can tell, leaving a negative rating (presumably on posts they don't like) and nothing else. You can look at their post history and it's nothing but slight variants of "u mad", as well as people pointing out they do nothing but leave naughty stickers. What's the point? Are people really entertained by that?


@snailslime has a thread thats like top 3 most popular you dumb fucking nigger. Your best contribution is a thread whining like a legit faggot over internet stickers. On behalf of the Farms (tm) kill yourself newfaggot.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> None. I might bother if it hid all evidence of lazy, gimmicky troll accounts.
> 
> View attachment 1433793
> 
> To me, it seems like Ignore exists less to block out differing opinions and more to block the kind of accounts I just mentioned. But it doesn't really do that.


This post makes your op even dumber than it already is.


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> None. I might bother if it hid all evidence of lazy, gimmicky troll accounts.
> 
> View attachment 1433793
> 
> To me, it seems like Ignore exists less to block out differing opinions and more to block the kind of accounts I just mentioned. But it doesn't really do that.


This nigga straight up thinks he's better than Snailslime hahaha


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 7, 2020)

Rat Speaker said:


> @snailslime has a thread thats like top 3 most popular you dumb fucking nigger. Your best contribution is a thread whining like a legit faggot over internet stickers. On behalf of the Farms (tm) kill yourself newfaggot.


Goddamn son you didn’t have to murder him.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> None. I might bother if it hid all evidence of lazy, gimmicky troll accounts.
> 
> View attachment 1433793
> 
> To me, it seems like Ignore exists less to block out differing opinions and more to block the kind of accounts I just mentioned. But it doesn't really do that.


Stealth theme? Go commit die, thanks.


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

Nejo said:


> This nigga straight up thinks he's better than Snailslime hahaha



I don't see evidence to the contrary. All I see ITT are two kinds of people: those struggling to get yucks at any cost (it's Kiwifarms; that's not unusual) and people who can't, or won't, support their arguments. One of them ordained my post bad enough to use a reaction image, but not the stickers he relentlessly defends (while also, simultaneously, insisting stickers are meaningless.)


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> None. I might bother if it hid all evidence of lazy, gimmicky troll accounts.
> 
> View attachment 1433793
> 
> To me, it seems like Ignore exists less to block out differing opinions and more to block the kind of accounts I just mentioned. But it doesn't really do that.


Shut the fuck up you stupid nigger.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Jul 7, 2020)

Maybe you should stop being a massive fucking retard and maybe people will stop giving you trash cans.

Although you're the person that thinks that using Kiwi Farms for its intended purpose is stupid and literally only come here to give hot takes on how most adult men would be pedophiles were it not illegal, so I guess you're not the smartest of the bunch. But please, do keep embarrassing yourself even further, I'm enjoying the spectacle.


----------



## Revo (Jul 7, 2020)

Title of this thread got changed.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jul 7, 2020)

gobbogobb said:


> Goddamn son you didn’t have to murder him.


Yes I did.


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Shut the fuck up you stupid nigger.





			
				SIGSEGV said:
			
		

> who cares about stickers *chuckles while stroking self*



Shit, maybe I _am_ wrong. Maybe some people really do need to rely on stickers if everything they're going to say can be predicted this reliably.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I don't see evidence to the contrary. All I see ITT are two kinds of people: those struggling to get yucks at any cost (it's Kiwifarms; that's not unusual) and people who can't, or won't, support their arguments. One of them ordained my post bad enough to use a reaction image, but not the stickers he relentlessly defends (while also, simultaneously, insisting stickers are meaningless.)


They are meaningless. However, the fact that retards (like you) assign meaning to them is funny, and watching stupid fucks like you have an autistic meltdown over pixels on a screen makes my dick rock hard. Suck my dick, faggot.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 7, 2020)

Stealth mode?  Really?


crocodilian said:


> I don't see evidence to the contrary. All I see ITT are two kinds of people: those struggling to get yucks at any cost (it's Kiwifarms; that's not unusual) and people who can't, or won't, support their arguments. One of them ordained my post bad enough to use a reaction image, but not the stickers he relentlessly defends (while also, simultaneously, insisting stickers are meaningless.)


Why are you so pansy you won't even @people you're calling out.  And if he had given a sticker your feelings would've been hurt.  You should be on your knees praising him for saving you that emotional trauma.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I don't see evidence to the contrary. All I see ITT are two kinds of people: those struggling to get yucks at any cost (it's Kiwifarms; that's not unusual) and people who can't, or won't, support their arguments. One of them ordained my post bad enough to use a reaction image, but not the stickers he relentlessly defends (while also, simultaneously, insisting stickers are meaningless.)


What kind of support for arguments are you expecting people to post? You're mad the ignore function which you don't use leaves notifications for stickers which you don't care about and don't receive notifications for. Does it really require an essay response to point out that making this thread made you look foolish?


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> They are meaningless. However, the fact that retards (like you) assign meaning to them is funny, and watching stupid fucks like you have an autistic meltdown over pixels on a screen makes my dick rock hard. Suck my dick, faggot.



If you actually read the thread, you'd notice all I did was suggest the Ignore function do more than block replies. Other posters (like you) are having some sort of fit over that suggestion for reasons that don't make any sense.


----------



## User names must be unique (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> What kind of support for arguments are you expecting people to post? You're mad the ignore function which you don't use leaves notifications for stickers which you don't care about and don't receive notifications for. Does it really require an essay response to point out that making this thread made you look foolish?


Yes, you'll need to spell it out for @crocodilian. He's a bit slow in the mind.


crocodilian said:


> If you actually read the thread, you'd notice all I did was suggest the Ignore function do more than block replies. Other posters (like you) are having some sort of fit over that suggestion for reasons that don't make any sense.


Don't talk with your mouth full.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Shit, maybe I _am_ wrong. Maybe some people really do need to rely on stickers if everything they're going to say can be predicted this reliably.


If you can predict everyone so easily, _then why did you not stop before you posted this thread?_


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 7, 2020)

Pedonazicroc.jpg


----------



## Spl00gies (Jul 7, 2020)

Stickers are pretty handy, honestly.


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> What kind of support for arguments are you expecting people to post? You're mad the ignore function which you don't use leaves notifications for stickers which you don't care about and don't receive notifications for. Does it really require an essay response to point out that making this thread made you look foolish?



I guess I came to an internet forum expecting to talk to people, essay or otherwise. The recurring message I'm getting in response is "stickers don't mean anything, just ignore them" and "stickers are important, they allow people to concisely respond to individual replies", at the same time. Then every so often the thread is punctuated by complete nonsense like



SIGSEGV said:


> Don't talk with your mouth full.



At least it's slightly more interesting than reposting right-wing platitudes and getting generic, positive ratings.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Yes, you'll need to spell it out for @crocodilian. He's a bit slow in the mind.


So when words don't work use stickers?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I guess I came to an internet forum expecting to talk to people, essay or otherwise. The recurring message I'm getting in response is "stickers don't mean anything, just ignore them" and "stickers are important, they allow people to concisely respond to individual replies", at the same time. Then every so often the thread is punctuated by complete nonsense like
> 
> 
> 
> At least it's slightly more interesting than reposting right-wing platitudes and getting generic, positive ratings.


Every assmad post that you make is bringing me closer and closer to orgasm. Don't stop.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I guess I came to an internet forum expecting to talk to people, essay or otherwise. The recurring message I'm getting in response is "stickers don't mean anything, just ignore them" and "stickers are important, they allow people to concisely respond to individual replies", at the same time. Then every so often the thread is punctuated by complete nonsense like
> 
> 
> 
> At least it's slightly more interesting than reposting right-wing platitudes and getting generic, positive ratings.


Let me spell this out for retards: Stickers become important ONLY when you let them; You let them become important.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 7, 2020)

Oh @crocodilian mad now! I can FEEL the tension.


----------



## Revo (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I guess I came to an internet forum expecting to talk to people, essay or otherwise. The recurring message I'm getting in response is "stickers don't mean anything, just ignore them" and "stickers are important, they allow people to concisely respond to individual replies", at the same time. Then every so often the thread is punctuated by complete nonsense like
> 
> 
> 
> At least it's slightly more interesting than reposting right-wing platitudes and getting generic, positive ratings.


Dude ,internet stickers are not helping you to face your irl problems.


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Let me spell this out for retards: Stickers become important ONLY when you let them; You let them become important.



This thread is, quite literally, me suggesting the Ignore feature work better and everybody flinging garbage at the podium in response.

If you want stickers to 'mean anything', or appear at all, you can leave your Ignore list blank. If a user is the functional equivalent of a robot that downvotes without posting, you should have the freedom to stymie that. What's the argument against this?


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

As if it couldn't get better, he's actually a reddit refugee


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I guess I came to an internet forum expecting to talk to people, essay or otherwise. The recurring message I'm getting in response is "stickers don't mean anything, just ignore them" and "stickers are important, they allow people to concisely respond to individual replies", at the same time. Then every so often the thread is punctuated by complete nonsense


This is altogether far too much caring about stickers.


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 7, 2020)

Lol you came here because this is the last place left where your particular brand of dumbassedness is still tolerated.

You want reddit but nazi pedos, we get it.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> What's the argument against it?


The fact that it causes tantrums like this lol


----------



## Homo Demens (Jul 7, 2020)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> What is @snailslime 's gimmick?



They like promoting sanitation and fancy headwear. The crocodile envy's the snail!


----------



## Absolutego (Jul 7, 2020)

Wendy Carter said:


> Maybe you should stop being a massive fucking retard and maybe people will stop giving you trash cans.
> 
> Although you're the person that thinks that using Kiwi Farms for its intended purpose is stupid and literally only come here to give hot takes on how most adult men would be pedophiles were it not illegal, so I guess you're not the smartest of the bunch. But please, do keep embarrassing yourself even further, I'm enjoying the spectacle.


These past few weeks have been so blessed with natural, grass-fed halal threads. From that very first link:


			
				Crocodilian said said:
			
		

> The culture around chronicling "lolcows" has never made any sense to me. While the common judgments surrounding them are often accurate (if not intentionally unflattering or inflammatory), these people are, ultimately, devoid of any real-world influence. What benefit is there to picking on them? Other than nearly injuring somebody outside of a Gamestop, Chris-Chan — the biggest lolcow of them all — always struck me as a harmless loser who should be left to quietly rot. Meanwhile, a majority of the people who pay these outrageous individuals any mind (particularly with the mindset of "they are an lolcow") often fit a very specific description, shamelessly prodding their targets in the hopes they devolve into a more ridiculous, easily-ridiculed state. The end result of this parasitic relationship is a perpetual vortex of negativity, benefiting nobody. Least of all Null, if this essay he's written is honest.


@crocodilian , does your sympathy for CWC and issues with this website playing Kick the Autist stem from sharing a particular mental condition with him? Quick, what's your take on Dr. Hans Asperger?


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jul 7, 2020)

> you should have the freedom to stymie that.


bait or not, this is actually how the minds of both cuckservatives and SJWs work.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jul 7, 2020)

Even when I make a retarded post on purpose I get more positive ratings than negative ones.

Tldr:  Who the fuck cares?


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 7, 2020)

Perhaps it's time to take a break from the internet. So far as I know, none of us are actually friends. We are simply a loosely knit community of assholes.

E- We are people who spend hours laughing at other people, did you expect there to be a fidelity amongst us?


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 7, 2020)

>A&N poster upset about internet stickers.

Like clockwork, my nigga. Almost a punchline at this point.


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

Absolutego said:


> These past few weeks have been so blessed with natural, grass-fed halal threads. From that very first link:
> 
> @crocodilian , does your sympathy for CWC and issues with this website playing Kick the Autist stem from sharing a particular mental condition with him? Quick, what's your take on Dr. Hans Asperger?



Considering the owner of this very website sympathized with CWC enough to try and handle his legal affairs, your post doesn't resonate with me.

What part of my quote above do you actually disagree with? Sincere question.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> This thread is, quite literally, me suggesting the Ignore feature work better and everybody flinging garbage at the podium in response.
> 
> If you want stickers to 'mean anything', or appear at all, you can leave your Ignore list blank. If a user is the functional equivalent of a robot that downvotes without posting, you should have the freedom to stymie that. *What's the argument against this?*


*Dude. 
 *
This is not fucking reddit, responding to everything with tl;dr paragraphs is stupid; Sometimes rating something is dumb or you disagree is the most optimal response.


----------



## User names must be unique (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> *Dude.
> *
> This is not fucking reddit, responding to everything with tl;dr paragraphs is stupid; Sometimes rating something is dumb or you disagree is the most optimal response.



Reddit would reflexively upvote or downvote and move on, not write a paragraph response. What do you think Reddit is actually like?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Reddit would reflexively upvote or downvote and move on, not write a paragraph response. What do you think Reddit is actually like?


Why don't you tell us, nigger?


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 7, 2020)

Lol Null trying (and giving up) on helping a crazy trans woman get legal assistance regarding literal felons stealing his money is exactly the same as lolcows not being funny.

This is not a debate club.

Fuck.


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 7, 2020)

CrocodileCoin is tanking in value due to a massive drop in internet sticker points. He was so close to the cashing them in for the privilege to "service" the erverlord.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Jul 7, 2020)

There is way to much problematic content on this site. Transgender people play in traffic because of all the toxic nazi posts.


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

Here, because you made me laugh


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

Nejo said:


> View attachment 1433871
> Here, because you made me laugh



I appreciate the OC, but the original post says it should still affect your Reaction score.


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I appreciate the OC, but the original post says it should still affect your Reaction score.


Then your petition makes even less sense, you trully are a dumb autistic faggot


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I appreciate the OC, but the original post says it should still affect your Reaction score.


why don't you edit the image to make it more accurate and help us understand your viewpoint?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I appreciate the OC, but the original post says it should still affect your Reaction score.


Nobody cares what you think faggot, you've outed yourself as an assmad nigger from Reddit.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I appreciate the OC, but the original post says it should still affect your Reaction score.


*breaths in*
_why do you even care about your reaction score?_


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I appreciate the OC, but the original post says it should still affect your Reaction score.


So you're saying that seeing a puzzle piece from Zed gives you the opposite of more dopamine?


----------



## Revo (Jul 7, 2020)

This image made by @Arm Pit Cream for @snailslime  is relevant for this thread.


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

did this nigger really delete the comment on Snail's profile that outed him as a reddit refugee or was it someone else? holy shit this motherfucker can't be real, i mean i know "Archive everything" but i never expected to do it within the farms


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

Nejo said:


> View attachment 1433905
> did this nigger really delete the comment on Snail's profile that outed him as a reddit refugee or was it someone else? holy shit this motherfucker can't be real


That font rendering is absolutely atrocious, how the fuck are you able to use a computer like this?


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> That font rendering is absolutely atrocious, how the fuck are you able to use a computer like this?


3rd world, minimum wage, best i can do


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 7, 2020)

Guys I hope you've all prepared your essays!  After all its the only proper way to ridicule someone as any other post shows that _you_ are in fact the one who is mad and wrong!


Spoiler: An Exploration of Spergs on Kiwi Farms



An exploration of spergs on Kiwi Farms

"Don't plea for sympathy."  The last of a simple set of guidelines written for browsing the Forum Discussion board of Kiwi Farms.  What should be a simple goal for all users turns into a Herculean task when a sperg is involved.  The sperg will not accept anything which deviates from their desires:  you rate their post dumb-they sperg; you tell them to do a flip for being exceptional-they demand action be taken.  These actions fall under a unique position of being lolcowish and worthy of ridicule.  The sperg however deems reasonable responses an attack upon them, and that other posters are "having some sort of fit over that suggestion for reasons that don't make any sense."  Within this response an exploration on the meaning of stickers and why they should not bother the typical forum user will be made.

The first order of business is to identify when a sperg is truly mad about the stickers.  At what point does one enter the territory of anger in regards to colorful little markings at the bottom of the post?  The response to said stickers will look something like this: 
"It will earn me 500 downvotes, but since stickers apparently don't matter I'm willing to risk it."

  Here it is evident that the user knows they are about to receive downvote stickers, and in order to soften the blow and pre-emptively address the expected 'MATI' reply he has decided to open with the classic "stickers do not matter" defense.  It is blatantly obvious due to responses that this user did care about the stickers, as his initial request follows:The Ignore User function should also hide any ratings they give to posts.  This post reveals his true emotions and thus allows us to understand why the user is angry.  Responses along the lines of "u mad" and "faggot" are acceptable and necessary to inform the user that this is spergy and he should probably stop.

The next order of business is to figure out why such a post was made.  The user in question made two posts expressing how he handled the situation prior which highlights how much of a sperg he truly is:
"I disabled all notifications period. I'm just tired of seeing the same routine, over and over."

This post informs us that he is receiving no notifications in regards to his posts, but is still mad.  Surely he has ignored the user as well in order to prevent him from seeing said poster within threads?
"None...To me, it seems like Ignore exists less to block out differing opinions and more to block the kind of accounts I just mentioned. But it doesn't really do that."

So the user has also not ignored any users, while demanding the ignore feature does more.  This paradoxical stance thus informs us once again that the user is a sperg and therefore should be mocked incessantly for caring so much about his posts being rated on a gossip site, while also not taking every step possible to avoid said user who has throttled his emotions so badly.

To speculate we can hypothesize on the type of sperg behind these posts.  With the information present we can see that his posts are spergy, and that he does not quite truly understand how socialization works.  It may be a stretch, but it is not unreasonable to assume this poster may be "low IQ" or did not receive enough socialization from adult figures in his life causing him to isolate and become the sperg he is today.  An additional exploration reveals how hurt he is by the situation and his desire to avoid the issue and create his own "safe space" also highlights the possibility of the user being a "snowflake" who is uncomfortable with being challenged.  His demand for users to "debate him" and engage with his behavior also highlights a highly aggressive stance present in individuals with a lower IQ.

To summarize there is a reason the site has guidelines which you should follow.  In order to prevent yourself from being laughed at more or to make the site more enjoyable overall.  One type of advice which could aid in the use of a site would be a classic line reserved for newer users:
Lurk moar


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> why don't you edit the image to make it more accurate and help us understand your viewpoint?


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> That font rendering is absolutely atrocious, how the fuck are you able to use a computer like this?


post a screenshot of yours if it's so much better


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> View attachment 1433931


Reddit "comedy", everyone.


----------



## karz (Jul 7, 2020)

caring about internet stickers is no different than caring about theoretical internet points.
edit: thank you for the <winner> stickers kind strangers!


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 7, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> post a screenshot of yours if it's so much better


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> View attachment 1433931


"Very easy to abuse"
Abuse what? Nigga are you aware they are NOT getting paid to do this? they receive no benefit nor damage you in any feasible way, they're literally doing it for free. 
They're calling you a retard and their only payment is how assmad you get, but given how fucking mad you are it would be enough to be considered a salary


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Reddit "comedy", everyone.



I think lazy wojak and chad edits are more Reddit's speed, not (badly) hand-drawn MS paint pictures.



Nejo said:


> "Very easy to abuse"
> Abuse what? Nigga are you aware they are NOT getting paid to do this? they receive no benefit nor damage you in any feasible way, they're literally doing it for free.
> They're calling you a retard and their only payment is how assmad you get, but given how fucking mad you are it would be enough to be considered a salary







Negatively rating everything without posting strikes me as a 'gimmick post' (or more appropriately a 'gimmick account', as explained in the picture.) If that is truly considered acceptable here, fine, tell me so.


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I think lazy wojak and chad edits are more Reddit's speed, not (badly) hand-drawn MS paint pictures.


It really is just a race to the bottom for reddit then, huh?


----------



## Revo (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> View attachment 1433931


stop spreading your pro furry propaganda


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> View attachment 1433940
> 
> Negatively rating everything without posting strikes me as a 'gimmick post.' If that is truly considered acceptable here, fine, tell me so.


This would be true if Snail's account was trully a gimmick, but as mentioned several times before and as many you have ignored that Snails had one of the most viewed and active threads in the whole site, the best your dumb bitchass has ever done is repeat rightwingers boring ass talking points you stole from reddit before they got b&


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 7, 2020)

Jesus Christ dude a sticker is not a post


----------



## karz (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I think lazy wojak and chad edits are more Reddit's speed, not (badly) hand-drawn MS paint pictures.


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I think lazy wojak and chad edits are more Reddit's speed, not (badly) hand-drawn MS paint pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This nigga thinks internet points are now the same as posts. What a disaster.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jul 7, 2020)

To begin this was pure spedry, but the fact you won't stop doubling down on your utter and total butthurt over stickers is just sad. Imagine deluding yourself into thinking giving stickers is making a post against you.
Are you older then 18?


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 7, 2020)

It makes you think that not a single person has come in here to defend the croc. Maybe he should think about this turn of events.


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

Nejo said:


> This would be true if Snail's account was trully a gimmick, but as mentioned several times before and as many you have ignored that Snails had one of the most viewed and active threads in the whole site, the best your dumb bitchass has ever done is repeat rightwingers boring ass talking points you stole from reddit before they got b&



What thread? I looked through their post history and I didn't find them as the OP of anything. 





Moreover, this is the kind of posting people ITT are unironically defending.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 7, 2020)

Nejo said:


> This would be true if Snail's account was trully a gimmick, but as mentioned several times before and as many you have ignored that Snails had one of the most viewed and active threads in the whole site


I know we're having fun making fun of a sperg here, but having a thread blow up like crazy isn't much of an accomplishment: the whole country was sperging over the riots. If she hadn't started that thread someone else would have.


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Jul 7, 2020)

are you sad because there's a reaction named after your developmental disability?


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> What thread? I looked through their post history and I didn't find them as the OP of anything.
> 
> View attachment 1433953
> 
> Moreover, this is the kind of posting people ITT are unironically defending.


>It is all making fun of a&h posters whining about neg rates
There is a theme here...


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> I know we're having fun making fun of a sperg here, but having a thread blow up like crazy isn't much of an accomplishment: the whole country was sperging over the riots. If she hadn't started that thread someone else would have.


Still more than what he has done 


crocodilian said:


> What thread? I looked through their post history and I didn't find them as the OP of anything.
> 
> View attachment 1433953
> 
> Moreover, this is the kind of posting people ITT are unironically defending.


This


Love_Machine011 said:


> >It is all making fun of a&h posters whining about neg rates
> There is a theme here...


Are you mad at actual free speech nigga? oh how the tables have turned haven't they


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

Nejo said:


> Still more than what he has done
> 
> This
> 
> Are you mad at actual free speech nigga? oh how the tables have turned haven't they



I've explained my point a few times now, even drew a silly picture to emphasize, yet people like you still have no idea what I'm actually saying. I'm completely baffled.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 7, 2020)

Imagine revealing you use anything but darktheme and still thinking your opinion matters lmao


----------



## snailslime (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> None. I might bother if it hid all evidence of lazy, gimmicky troll accounts.
> 
> View attachment 1433793
> 
> To me, it seems like Ignore exists less to block out differing opinions and more to block the kind of accounts I just mentioned. But it doesn't really do that.


you use light theme


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I've explained my point a few times now, even drew a silly picture to emphasize, yet people like you still have no idea what I'm actually saying. I'm completely baffled.


Maybe we do and reject it because you're exceptional. Its a bad idea to assume ignorance when people are mocking you.


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I've explained my point a few times now, even drew a silly picture to emphasize, yet people like you still have no idea what I'm actually saying. I'm completely baffled.


You still have yet to explain how stickers are the same as posts tho, otherwise you have no argument


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jul 7, 2020)

Nejo said:


> Are you mad at actual free speech nigga? oh how the tables have turned haven't they


conservatives hate freedom just as much as communists. they too will get the rope when the ancap uprising happens after America collapses.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> View attachment 1433931





crocodilian said:


> I've explained my point a few times now, even drew a silly picture to emphasize, yet people like you still have no idea what I'm actually saying. I'm completely baffled.


Kill yourself newfaggot


----------



## karz (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I've explained my point a few times now, even drew a silly picture to emphasize, yet people like you still have no idea what I'm actually saying. I'm completely baffled.


this sounds like both a cope and seethe post. who hurt you? Yikes! have sex, incel.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 7, 2020)

@crocodilian who is more responsible for your humiliation here, the niggers or the jews?


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

ProgKing of the North said:


> @crocodilian who is more responsible for your humiliation here, the niggers or the jews?


I'm willing to bet he blames the jews because he thinks niggers don't have a high IQ enough to use a computer


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 7, 2020)

Threadly reminder that (Kawaii) is the best theme.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> post a screenshot of yours if it's so much better








crocodilian said:


> What thread? I looked through their post history and I didn't find them as the OP of anything.
> 
> View attachment 1433953
> 
> Moreover, this is the kind of posting people ITT are unironically defending.


Rating your post with the sticker it deserves isn't the same thing as posting to call you an assmad faggot. You're an assmad faggot, by the way.


crocodilian said:


> I've explained my point a few times now, even drew a silly picture to emphasize, yet people like you still have no idea what I'm actually saying. I'm completely baffled.


We understand what you're saying. It's just that we think you're a retard lol.


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 7, 2020)

OK let’s go about this a different way. Your alligatorship, Would you kindly give us specific examples of where you think you have been unfairly stickered

To clarify: These need to be ratings you got before you made this thread


----------



## User names must be unique (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Love Machine (Jul 7, 2020)

You know what fuck it. Lets remove the current stickers, and replace them with "pogchamp", "trihard", "lul", and whatever other twitch emotes they like over there.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 7, 2020)

@crocodilian How have you made so many low effort sticker farming posts without saying a single thing of value?


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 7, 2020)

FrankerZ is a good boi RIP


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

Bastard Samurai said:


> @crocodilian How have you made so many low effort sticker farming posts without saying a single thing of value?


Right wingers repeat the same talking points over and over and cuddle themselves to no end, a literal echo chamber the exact same thing the left does


----------



## Kirito (Jul 7, 2020)

Nejo said:


> Right wingers repeat the same talking points over and over and cuddle themselves to no end, a literal echo chamber the exact same thing the left does


It makes me ashamed to be a right winger seeing how braindead these people are


----------



## Absolutego (Jul 7, 2020)

Love_Machine011 said:


> You know what fuck it. Lets remove the current stickers, and replace them with "pogchamp", "trihard", "lul", and whatever other twitch emotes they like over there.


I still like @CatParty's suggestion that we assign a scoring system to ratings, with the caveat that we frequently and randomly change the scores to fuck with the people who actually care about it.


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

Bastard Samurai said:


> It makes me ashamed to be a right winger seeing how braindead these people are


You can be righty or a lefty, just don't be a retard, like OP


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I've explained my point a few times now, even drew a silly picture to emphasize, yet people like you still have no idea what I'm actually saying. I'm completely baffled.



Your maymay edit was actually pretty funny and I don't think using stealth theme is inherently embarrassing (assuming that you use it because people might look over your shoulder and see kiwifarms), but come on, dude. The rest of this? Shameful. You've made such a fool of yourself that the medieval style manuscript edits where you're mad at snails became the funniest shit I've seen in weeks.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> View attachment 1433931


No, you're just mad about ratings and likely fat as well.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 7, 2020)

lol @crocodilian is fat


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> No, you're just mad about ratings and likely fat as well.


Also a reddit refugee, dumbass was so ashamed he took down the post that outed him as such


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

Nejo said:


> Also a reddit refugee, dumbass was so ashamed he took down the post that outed him as such


He should be ashamed for making this thread, too.


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 7, 2020)

after like 3 weeks of consistent -tism slapfights over ratings in the supporter's thread, this is like a sweet cherry on top. Some would even say its real pottery.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> He should be ashamed for making this thread, too.


He's just trying to start a conversation.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> He's just trying to start a conversation.


fuck you for rating my post with , I'm reporting you for gimmick posting.


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> He's just trying to start a conversation.



I've learned that's a pretty big waste of time when it comes to Kiwifarms. This site wants to be "Reddit but less polite."


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jul 7, 2020)

@crocodilian 
Click on your account -> Preferences-> Receive a notification when someone section-> uncheck 'Reacts to your message'

This was a feature built just for your types that get autistic over their autistic ratings. You'll still get messages if someone directly quotes you, but you won't get sticker messages anymore. So, turn that off cause you seem to care about stickers and then turn them back on when you won't get tilted by them and realize they're pointless.

Also, for the love of Allah and your eyes, stop burning your retinas and use dark theme.


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I've learned that's a pretty big waste of time when it comes to Kiwifarms. This site wants to be "Reddit but less polite."


Ironic...


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I've learned that's a pretty big waste of time when it comes to Kiwifarms. This site wants to be "Reddit but less polite."


Then why did you make this thread in Forum Discussion instead of TTS? Did you think that everyone else was asshurt over mean internet stickers, too?


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> @crocodilian
> Click on your account -> Preferences-> Receive a notification when someone section-> uncheck 'Reacts to your message'
> 
> This was a feature built just for your types that get autistic over their autistic ratings. You'll still get messages if someone directly quotes you, but you won't get sticker messages anymore. So, turn that off cause you seem to care about stickers and then turn them back on when you won't get tilted by them and realize they're pointless.
> ...



I've already turned off all notifications. 

Also, how close do you people sit to your computer? What monitors do you use? I have never visited a white or grey webpage and thought it was hurting my eyes.


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> He's just trying to start a conversation.


he got it



crocodilian said:


> I've already turned off all notifications.
> 
> Also, how close do you people sit to your computer? What monitors do you use? I have never visited a white or grey webpage and thought it was hurting my eyes.


Hey major faggot you still have yet to explain how stickers are the same as posts


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I've learned that's a pretty big waste of time when it comes to Kiwifarms. This site wants to be "Reddit but less polite."


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I've already turned off all notifications.


I don't believe you because you are mad about stickers and probably fat, too.


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> I don't believe you because you are mad about stickers and probably fat, too.



Here's something you also won't believe: I turned off notifications a week into browsing here because the red blips were ugly, and (surprise) I didn't really care if someone liked my post or not. I've been receiving mysterious bumps in my reaction score ever since; something I only notice when I click my own profile to visit threads I've replied to, checking to see if anyone posted any actual responses.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Here's something you also won't believe: I turned off notifications a week into browsing here because the red blips were ugly, and (surprise) I didn't really care if someone liked my post or not. I've been receiving mysterious bumps in my reaction score ever since; something I only notice when I click my own profile to visit threads I've replied to, checking to see if anyone posted any actual responses.


Only retards care about their reaction score. Guess what that makes you?


----------



## Chive Turkey (Jul 7, 2020)

Imagine outing yourself as a literal sperg and making a spectacle of yourself over something this fucking trivial. At least @Drain Todger thought he was saving the human race.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Here's something you also won't believe: I turned off notifications a week into browsing here because the red blips were ugly, and (surprise) I didn't really care if someone liked my post or not. I've been receiving mysterious bumps in my reaction score ever since; something I only notice when I click my own profile to visit threads I've replied to, checking to see if anyone posted any actual responses.


then why were you so mad you needed to make this thread?


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

Chive Turkey said:


> Imagine outing yourself as a literal sperg and making a spectacle of yourself over something this fucking trivial. At least @Drain Todger thought he was saving the human race.


I only disagree with you because this dumbass nigger thinks he's saving the human race too by posting right wing copy pastas on fucking Kiwi Farms


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

Bastard Samurai said:


> then why were you so mad you needed to make this thread?



I encourage you to actually read threads you reply to.


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Here's something you also won't believe: I turned off notifications a week into browsing here because the red blips were ugly, and (surprise) I didn't really care if someone liked my post or not. I've been receiving mysterious bumps in my reaction score ever since; something I only notice when I click my own profile to visit threads I've replied to, checking to see if anyone posted any actual responses.


"I REALLY DONT CARE GUYS, I MADE A THREAD AND STAYED HERE AFTER 8 PAGES Of GETTING SHIT, I REALLY DONT CARE".

I have not seen a cope like this in a long time. 
I shiggy diggy doo.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I encourage you to actually read threads you reply to.


No.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I encourage you to actually read threads you reply to.


I dont listen to assmad losers


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 7, 2020)

Can we celebrate this retard spergfest by unbanning tuscangarder and corbin dallas multipass?


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 7, 2020)

A cornered snail is more dangerous then a crocodile!


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

Love_Machine011 said:


> "I REALLY DONT CARE GUYS, I MADE A THREAD AND STAYED HERE AFTER 8 PAGES Of GETTING SHIT, I REALLY DONT CARE".
> 
> I have not seen a cope like this in a long time.
> I shiggy diggy doo.



Articles & Happenings is moving slowly today, and I don't do the Lolcow thing. May as well suggest a change to the site and receive needless, bottomless grief over it.


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> Can we celebrate this retard spergfest by unbanning tuscangarder and corbin dallas multipass?


Just because every once in a while we get an actual autist sperg posting around doesn't mean we should let the chains on the others loose



crocodilian said:


> Articles & Happenings is moving slowly today, and I don't do the Lolcow thing. May as well suggest a change to the site and receive needless, bottomless grief over it.


OH MY GOD THIS ACTUAL RETARD ONLY BROWSES A&H


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I don't do the Lolcow thing


You are the lolcow.


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Articles & Happenings is moving slowly today, and I don't do the Lolcow thing. May as well suggest a change to the site and receive needless, bottomless grief over it.


cope.


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 7, 2020)

> Doesn’t do the lolcow thing

> Has almost completed the lolcow cycle in like 2 hours


----------



## Chive Turkey (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I encourage you to actually read threads you reply to.


I just did and everything you've said is incoherent rambling that doesn't distract from the fact that you're a complete spaz for ever entertaining the thought of starting this thread.



Nejo said:


> I only disagree with you because this dumbass nigger thinks he's saving the human race too by posting right wing copy pastas on fucking Kiwi Farms


No excuse. As our archosaur compadre here has repeatedly stated, stickers are serious business and you have violated my honour, sir. I hereby challenge you to a duel at noon tomorrow. Location will be 614 Ridgedale Drive in Richardson, Texas. Weapons will be of your choosing.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 7, 2020)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> Can we celebrate this retard spergfest by unbanning tuscangarder and corbin dallas multipass?


Everyone should be unbanned for 1 week at july 4th every year


----------



## Revo (Jul 7, 2020)

Great now this thread has become another  debate thread. Last time it was with @Webby's Boyfriend and now this time  it is with @crocodilian


----------



## Chive Turkey (Jul 7, 2020)

Nejo said:


> OH MY GOD THIS ACTUAL RETARD ONLY BROWSES A&H


I thought that was obvious from the fact that he was being an delusional attention-grabbing retard on a site devoted to making fun of delusional attention-grabbing retards.


----------



## OmnipotentStupidity (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Articles & Happenings is moving slowly today, and I don't do the Lolcow thing. May as well suggest a change to the site and receive needless, bottomless grief over it.


Null was right: A&H *was* a mistake.
Burn it down.
Burn it all down, let the roaches scatter and be squashed by roaming cattle.


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

Chive Turkey said:


> No excuse. As our archosaur compadre here has repeatedly stated, stickers are serious business and you have violated my honour, sir. I hereby challenge you to a duel at noon tomorrow. Location will be 614 Ridgedale Drive in Richardson, Texas. Weapons will be of your choosing.


Weapon of choice is 2 meter dragon dildos, be ready


Chive Turkey said:


> I thought that was obvious from the fact that he was being an delusional attention-grabbing retard on a site devoted to making fun of delusional attention-grabbing retards.


I guess some part of me wanted to pity him and give him the benefit of the doubt, not anymore


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 7, 2020)

Love_Machine011 said:


> A cornered snail is more dangerous then a crocodile!



i learn SO MUCH about nature from this site, it's truly amazing


----------



## Longjack Attack (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Negatively rating everything without posting strikes me as a 'gimmick post' (or more appropriately a 'gimmick account', as explained in the picture.)


Where's @Buttercreamer Pete at when you need him?


----------



## Revo (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I encourage you to actually read threads you reply to.


_Shut up mom_


----------



## Yotsubaaa (Jul 7, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> @crocodilian
> Click on your account -> Preferences-> Receive a notification when someone section-> uncheck 'Reacts to your message'
> 
> This was a feature built just for your types that get autistic over their autistic ratings. You'll still get messages if someone directly quotes you, but you won't get sticker messages anymore. So, turn that off cause you seem to care about stickers and then turn them back on when you won't get tilted by them and realize they're pointless.
> ...


This. But also, while we're giving out basic "how to forum" advice:


crocodilian said:


> What thread? I looked through their post history and I didn't find them as the OP of anything.


What, did you seriously start just scrolling through her _entire_ post history? How much of a sped _are_ you, @crocodilian?


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

It just dawned on me that this dumbass Reddit refugee only browses A&H, but not only that! he only post replies on A&H he doesn't post news since he said "A&H is slow today" he doesn't even contribute with news, you know if you enjoy A&H one would think that when you see it slow down you would try finding some interesting news to post there and help, but nope, he's literally there just to garner stickers, then has the gall to come here and demand site-wide changes when someone messes his sticker ratio, even when he said "i don't do the lolcow thing", imagine comming to lolcow dot com and being like "nah m8 i'm just here for the politcal asspats" holy shit


----------



## Icasaracht (Jul 7, 2020)

*Fi-nal-ly, he's here for you!*
*It's the DUMB member of the KIWI crew!
This Kiwi's...so dumb, it isn't funny!
Can make Kremlin's stooge cry out for Mummy!

He can cry on a shoulder with relative ease
Makes neg-rate stickers seem such a breeze
He may think slow; he can't rate high*
*But this Kiwi's one heck of a guy!  Hehehe... *


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Negatively rating everything without posting strikes me as a 'gimmick post' (or more appropriately a 'gimmick account', as explained in the picture.) If that is truly considered acceptable here, fine, tell me so.


Have you ever heard of the user @Buttercreamer Pete? I think you two would get along! (COME BACK BUTTER!)


Spoiler: Long boi









Edit: Oh. Should I have capped this in stealth theme for you to understand @crocodilian?


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 7, 2020)

How many people do you need to call you a retard before you get it? The world may never know.


----------



## Witthel (Jul 7, 2020)

I've learned my lesson when it comes to talking about stickers, and that lesson is that the only winning move is not to do it at all.

Seriously @crocodilian, just quit while you're ahead.

Nah, continue to make a faggot out of yourself.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jul 7, 2020)

10 whole pages of dunking on OP being a faggot. Semper Fidelis to all are armed Kiwis.


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

witthel said:


> I've learned my lesson when it comes to talking about stickers, and that lesson is that the only winning move is not to do it at all.
> 
> Seriously @crocodilian, just quit while you're ahead.
> 
> Nah, continue to make a faggot out of yourself.


He was never ahead, he was lagging behind, just like a retard


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Jul 7, 2020)

Crying about neg rating is really fucking gay and @crocodilian has to go back (to reddit).

And since @snailslime seems to be the cause for this recent uptick in bitching about neg rating, it has to be said that they are as much of a sperg as the people they make sperg.




Attention whores gonna whore for attention. And it seems the way to get the maximum amount of positive and negative attention is to click a trashcan, puzzle piece, or tophat on to someone's post. 

@crocodilian you played right into their hand. Sperg on sperg violence, nobody wins but the bystanders.


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

Marco Fucko said:


> 10 whole pages of dunking on OP being a faggot. Semper Fidelis to all are armed Kiwis.


and 2 extra threads!






Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 said:


> Crying about neg rating is really fucking gay and @crocodilian has to go back (to reddit).
> 
> And since @snailslime seems to be the cause for this recent uptick in bitching about neg rating, it has to be said that they are as much of a sperg as the people they make sperg.
> View attachment 1434284
> ...


Another poor victim of the negative rate spammers, when will our dear leader Null bring these fiends to justice!?


----------



## Witthel (Jul 7, 2020)

Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 said:


> Crying about neg rating is really fucking gay and @crocodilian has to go back (to reddit).
> 
> And since @snailslime seems to be the cause for this recent uptick in bitching about neg rating, it has to be said that they are as much of a sperg as the people they make sperg.
> View attachment 1434284
> ...





witthel said:


> I've learned my lesson when it comes to talking about stickers, a*nd that lesson is that the only winning move is not to do it at all.*


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> You know you're operating at peak internetz when someone goes back a month to dig up old posts, trying to "discredit" you. Did you expect me to apologize for what I wrote? The citation I linked says it all.


Alright. Then lets just admire some of your history?

Like this hot quote! 


crocodilian said:


> Some studies suggest most adult men are subconsciously attracted to little girls. I think most adult men are smart enough to avoid little girls and rein in their urges, but spergs aren't, so they give in and ultimately contribute to the stereotype of the revolting, ugly pedophile.




Then you doubled down!!!!!!! 


crocodilian said:


> We're comparing my cited study to your absolutely nothing, but I'll let you have another shot. Why would men not be attracted to girls around that age?
> 
> Here's another study from 2011 that cites over half of men aren't inherently repulsed by children.




Do you even understand what a "on topic" forum is? or did you get lost on your way to 8chan?


crocodilian said:


> Occasionally something interesting happens with (or to) one of the internet's more well-known users, but the lion's share of Kiwifarms "content" is just banal ridicule. It's the virtual equivalent of fat housewives huddling together, reading tabloids and gossiping about famous people. Replace Tom Cruise and Nicole Kidman with Darksydephil and that one grotesquely-obese woman who is so fat her forehead sticks out.
> 
> I understand the other half of Kiwifarms is arguing politics, which is just as much of a waste of time, but I also don't see our resident neonazis, lolbertarians and "real liberals" insisting Lolcow threads be forcibly removed from the site.




My fucking word you're such a faggot.


crocodilian said:


> Kiwifarms is going to be forcefully shoved into the same corner as "nazis" and "bigots" by the powers at be, more than it has already. You will be pushed there because you, as a community, don't respect boundaries and dare to lambast society's sacred cows, from transexuals to left-wing figureheads. Nobody will care you're just as willing to criticize or mock the president, incels, right-wing groups, etc., because you won't join the party and faithfully tow the line. Clueless, headline-skimming masses of normal people will believe you're nazis, too, because all it takes to force a narrative is a large enough flood of hit pieces (and the terrible journalists who write them, masquerading as legitimate sources.)
> 
> For a group of people who sincerely think politics ruined 4chan, you suffer an immense dearth of self-awareness. 4chan (specifically /b/) was also a "chaotic-neutral" group who mocked everyone and everything in equal measure for a laugh. They picked the wrong targets, attracted the wrong sort of attention and are now, somehow, the face of white supremacy in America. Their political board is extremely multi-ethnic (to the point where it's likely not majority white) and no political views are banned there, right or left, but what does that matter? Every article you'll find on the clearnet says 4chan is a terrorist training ground, and Wikipedia says it's a nazi haven, so that's what it is.
> 
> Take a good look at what 4chan is right now. See how their reputation was very consciously dismantled and reassembled. That's the future of Kiwifarms. The longer you deny the similarities, the more likely it is you won't learn anything and won't figure out how to protect yourselves.




Nothing like owning the libs because they told you 6 times you're lost.


crocodilian said:


> Great stuff, six replies that all amount to "no, you're wrong, don't ask me why or insist I provide evidence contrary, I just don't agree with you." There's not a single neuron being fired between the lot of you.
> 
> Let's see what the state of this site is by next year, especially with a derivative of 8chan attached to it. Hopefully it still exists so you can keep huffing and sputtering over Darksydephil, or whatever it is you think is a valuable use of your time.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 7, 2020)

Sneed


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> Sneed


Based sneedposter


----------



## Kirito (Jul 7, 2020)

Token Weeaboo said:


> Alright. Then lets just admire some of your history?
> 
> Like this hot quote!
> 
> ...


Imagine being a pedophile and being this mad about people using a site for it's intended purposes


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

> Some studies suggest most adult men are subconsciously attracted to little girls. I think most adult men are smart enough to avoid little girls and rein in their urges, but spergs aren't, so they give in and ultimately contribute to the stereotype of the revolting, ugly pedophile.


this colossal faggot is not only a right wing nutjob, redit refugee, A&H only poster that demands the whole of Kiwi farms conforms to his views on how the site should be handled, HE'S ALSO A FUCKING PEDOPHILE


----------



## drain (Jul 7, 2020)

what a shitshow


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 7, 2020)

Don’t forget he’s also a join4christchurch user


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 7, 2020)

We like @snailslime more then the croc of shit.


----------



## plattschwanz (Jul 7, 2020)

When reddit sends its people, they're not sending the best. They're not sending you, they're sending people that have lots of problems and they're bringing those problems with us.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 7, 2020)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Threadly reminder that (Kawaii) is the best theme.




The Halloween theme, we get temporarily each year, is the best.  I wish Null would keep the dark and orange.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

plattschwanz said:


> they're bringing those problems with us


I found another one.


----------



## OmnipotentStupidity (Jul 7, 2020)

Token Weeaboo said:


> Alright. Then lets just admire some of your history?
> 
> Like this hot quote!
> 
> ...


The last two links don't work because @crocodilian decided to delete those posts, and is seemingly going through his back catalogue systematically deleting any posts that make them look bad.

Dumbass: the mods can just restore your shit if they want to. Once you post it here (and doubly so when people quote it), it's on here forever: deleting your stupid hot takes doesn't make you stunning and brave as you've "moved on from such childish things", nor as a way to own us Kiwis for not getting it and snatching up wasted breath from the ethers of time or whatever the fuck you'll justify it as, it just makes you look like an unaware dumbass who's assmad he got caught.

Also you're fat.


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

plattschwanz said:


> When reddit sends its people, they're not sending the best. They're not sending you, they're sending people that have lots of problems and they're bringing those problems with us.





OmnipotentStupidity said:


> Null was right: A&H *was* a mistake.
> Burn it down.
> Burn it all down, let the roaches scatter and be squashed by roaming cattle.


This whole thread has just become solid proof for  "Null was right about A&H", i'm never doubting that faggot ever again


OmnipotentStupidity said:


> The last two links don't work because @crocodilian decided to delete those posts, and is seemingly going through his back catalogue systematically deleting any posts that make them look bad.
> 
> Dumbass: the mods can just restore your shit if they want to. Once you post it here (and doubly so when people quote it), it's on here forever: deleting your stupid hot takes doesn't make you stunning and brave as you've "moved on from such childish things", nor as a way to own us Kiwis for not getting it and snatching up wasted breath from the ethers of time or whatever the fuck you'll justify it as, it just makes you look like an unaware dumbass who's assmad he got caught.
> 
> Also you're fat.


This dumbass nigger is trying to cover his tracks on a site whose moto and modus opernadi is "Archive everything"
My fucking god how retarded can you be


----------



## OmnipotentStupidity (Jul 7, 2020)

Nejo said:


> this colossal faggot is not only a right wing nutjob, redit refugee, A&H only poster that demands the whole of Kiwi farms conforms to his views on how the site should be handled, HE'S ALSO A FUCKING PEDOPHILE





Nejo said:


> This whole thread has just become solid proof for  "Null was right about A&H", i'm never doubting that faggot ever again


Every time. EVERY SINGLE TIME. _WITHOUT FAIL._
*WHY ARE THEY ALWAYS KIDDIE DIDDLERS!?
*
*OR AT THE VERY LEAST PEDO DEFENDERS!?*


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jul 7, 2020)

@crocodilian what did you mean by this?


crocodilian said:


> If anyone references a historical tragedy too frequently and for blatant political or personal gain, it's Jews and the Holocaust. And unlike 9/11 I'm not even sure that shit really happened.




But of course, who (((else))) would it be.


crocodilian said:


> Incredibly disrespectful, thanks Jews.





crocodilian said:


> Popper was Jewish and a Marxist. Anything he's ever said can be dismissed as subversive garbage immediately because of this.




We know


crocodilian said:


> Local Fat Chick Angry About Jews


----------



## OmnipotentStupidity (Jul 7, 2020)

Token Weeaboo said:


> @crocodilian what did you mean by this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_"Jews are responsible for everything wrong in the world, the damn dirty Judaismists took my kids, slept with my wife and spit in my Chick-Fil-A, damn Moses men and their terrorism land"_

Croccy my boy, real talk: does the mere mention of the word Israel send you into a seething, masochistic screed and how do your neighbors react listening to this day in and day out; watching you get assmad at the mere sight of a Star of David?


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jul 7, 2020)

OmnipotentStupidity said:


> The last two links don't work because @crocodilian decided to delete those posts, and is seemingly going through his back catalogue systematically deleting any posts that make them look bad.





Nejo said:


> This dumbass nigger is trying to cover his tracks on a site whose moto and modus opernadi is "Archive everything"
> My fucking god how retarded can you be


They're actually in the supporters board in a discussion about 9chan. I was too lazy to screencap it and stuck with just quoting it.


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 7, 2020)

Reminder that we are here for you.  Just let us know where you were hurt the most.


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 7, 2020)

They talk about some crazy shit in A&H huh?


----------



## OmnipotentStupidity (Jul 7, 2020)

Token Weeaboo said:


> They're actually in the supporters board in a discussion about 9chan. I was too lazy to screencap it and stuck with just quoting it.


Ah my bad then. I forgot about the supporters board.

That aside, the dude _is_ still systematically deleting shit, as we saw from his comments on someone else's profile suddenly disappearing. So yeah, he's still fat, dumb, and I would not have sex with him, but I guess he's a little _less_ stupid then I previously thought. (By about around 2%)


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jul 7, 2020)

Love_Machine011 said:


> They talk about some crazy shit in A&H huh?


Oh you know they sure do:


crocodilian said:


> 2. An alarming amount of women have no meaningful hobbies. They can't hold a conversation. They have no personality. They don't have any real, substantial reasons to want to talk to them, but they still want male attention. So what do they do? They offer "the forbidden fruit"; an outlet for taboo sexual desires that a large amount of adult men probably have, unfortunately.


Not A&H, but sounds about right.


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

Token Weeaboo said:


> Oh you know they sure do:


Amazing work Token Weabo, we can now add "Incel" to the already long list of name callings apropiate for Crocodile. 
This dumbass is like the text book example of a Redditor stereotype, how the fuck are you real @crocodilian


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Jul 7, 2020)

Token Weeaboo said:


> Oh you know they sure do:




@crocodilian  Remind me, at what age do those whores "hit the wall?"


----------



## No Exit (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Oh you know they sure do:


I used to think you're a retarded, shitty poster.
And I know for sure you are.


----------



## OmnipotentStupidity (Jul 7, 2020)

Token Weeaboo said:


> Oh you know they sure do:


Oh awesome! So we can add "sexist" and "all women who don't want to fuck me are harlots" to his rap sheet too!

C'mon man, you sure you've got nothing else up your sleeve that you're conveniently hiding from us, Mr. I-Hate-Neg-Rate? I only need one more for Plebbit bingo, so don't fuck me on this. Or fuck anyone else for that matter. _Especially_ kids and women.


----------



## FeatherDuster (Jul 7, 2020)

it's just internet points bro, they don't matter.


----------



## Superman93 (Jul 7, 2020)

Token Weeaboo said:


> Oh you know they sure do:
> 
> Not A&H, but sounds about right.


Holy fucking shit OP is not only a faggot but an Incel too?


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

FeatherDuster said:


> it's just internet points bro, they don't matter.


They very obviously matter for someone to trow such a shitfit tantrum over them


----------



## An Account (Jul 7, 2020)

Make this the official board theme of A&N


----------



## Pee Cola (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> "Anyone who disagrees with me is a gimmick account!"
> Go back to reddit lol.



Is "gimmick account" the new "strawmans"?  Fair play to @crocodilian for not flexing about his alleged IQ.  At least not yet...


----------



## Chive Turkey (Jul 7, 2020)

Robert Sanvagene said:


> Is "gimmick account" the new "strawmans"?  Fair play to @crocodilian for not flexing about his alleged IQ.  At least not yet...


"To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand A&N"


----------



## drain (Jul 7, 2020)

@crocodilian you know, my dude, i was willing to overlook all your recent burst of autism because honestly, people bitching about a cluster of pixels under their posts is nothing new, but if there's one thing that makes you even more faggier than the average faggot is the fact you're _deleting shit._

just take it like a champ man, you posted it, you get ridiculed for it and now you take the punches 

such a goddamn faggot smh


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jul 7, 2020)

From earlier in this thread:

 But some choice quotes in your past was a new routine...


crocodilian said:


> I disabled all notifications period. I'm just tired of seeing the same routine, over and over.


----------



## Witthel (Jul 7, 2020)

Just ignore users who bait-rate, how fucking hard is that?

@crocodilian did you never hear the term "don't feed the trolls" during your internet life?


----------



## Longjack Attack (Jul 7, 2020)

@crocodilian you know the mods can bring back posts. Covering your tracks out of humiliation will only humilate you even more if they wanted to make a thread dedicated to all of your autistic takes.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm late to the party.


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

DrainRedRain said:


> @crocodilian you know, my dude, i was willing to overlook all your recent burst of autism because honestly, people bitching about a cluster of pixels under their posts is nothing new, but if there's one thing that makes you even more faggier than the average faggot is the fact you're _deleting shit._
> 
> just take it like a champ man, you posted it, you get ridiculed for it and now you take the punches
> 
> such a goddamn faggot smh



What's deleted? I left for a while.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> What's deleted?


Your anal virginity. You're welcome.


----------



## drain (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> What's deleted? I left for a while.



you tell me, my man


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Your anal virginity. You're welcome.



I'm fine with people disliking my political views, my opinion on men, the fact I only browse Articles & Happenings and whatever else, but I haven't deleted anything. I scrolled across the recent few pages and saw talk of me deleting site content.


----------



## karz (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I'm fine with people disliking my political views, my opinion on men, the fact I only browse Articles & Happenings and whatever else, but I haven't deleted anything. I scrolled across the recent few pages and saw talk of me deleting site content.


Uh huh, yeah bud. I'll believe that when pigs fly in frozen hell.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I'm fine with people disliking my political views, my opinion on men, the fact I only browse Articles & Happenings and whatever else, but I haven't deleted anything. I scrolled across the recent few pages and saw talk of me deleting site content.


lol shut the fuck up nigger, you deleted your post on @snailslime's profile.


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> lol shut the fuck up nigger, you deleted your post on @snailslime's profile.



The one with the robot .gif? It's right here.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> The one with the robot .gif? It's right here.


Go back to Reddit you subhuman baboon. You literal nigger.

How dare you speak, you swarthy jungle monkey. How dare you open your big lipped, rim encrusted, menthol cigarette smelling mouth?

You are human trash, Diego Tyrone LeShawn de Maradona. Universally despised, derided and mocked. Your nationality and skin tone offers no hope to the world that South America can ever prosper. Crawl back in to the Brazilian jungle you came out of, you literal orangutan.

I hope you decide to sail your grandfathers skip to the Falklands and rape some sheep, as is in the negroes nature. It would still be the whitest pussy you ever had. Give Nigel and Robert a chance for some target practice, your sole use to the world. Argentinians obsession with a few windswept islands in the Atlantic is hilarious but sad. Coincidentally its the only worthwhile contribution Argentina has made to the medical field. The MUH LAS MALVINAS sentiment in the average negro Argentinian is both an early warning sign of autism in children, and early on set Alzheimer's in adults.

Take your black hairy fingers off your keyboard, and never talk about the human species again, you mockery of our supposed shared ancestor.. No amount of olive oil and wheat flour slabbed on your face every morning will make you white. It's about as delusional of an idea as your daydreams of European heritage.

You nigger.

You make Bolivia look like a beacon of civilisation.

You are the Baltimore of South America.

Go fertilise the pampas with you and your families corpses, its the best you can hope for in life. For the first time in your life, nigger, you have a job making food for beings vastly superior to yourself. Uruguayan cattle. Coincidentally, it would be the first time an Argentinian "man" provided for a family.

Die, Diego. No one would miss you. Except for Australian Aboriginals, who now would have no one to make them look good.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Jul 7, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I'm fine with people disliking my political views, *my opinion on men*, the fact I only browse Articles & Happenings and whatever else, but I haven't deleted anything. I scrolled across the recent few pages and saw talk of me deleting site content.


I legitimately wasn't aware you even had an "opinion on men". Please elaborate.


----------



## drain (Jul 7, 2020)

What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Sticker Studies, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Kiwi Farms, and I have over 300 positive stickers in my reaction score. I am trained in pretending i'm not retarded and I’m the top gimmick poster in the entire Kiwi Farms. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of gimmick posters across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can give you bad stickers in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in pretending i'm not retarded, but I have access to the entire data of the Kiwi Farms and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little ''top hat'' stickers was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will neg rate all over you and you will drown in it. You’re fucking dead, kiddo.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 7, 2020)

lol his deletion privs got stripped for trying to hide shit


----------



## ManateeHunter (Jul 7, 2020)

@crocodilian REEEEEE stop making slapfight threads while Asian kiwis are sleeping/working you racist nigger

You've deprived me of my fun


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 7, 2020)

Penis.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 7, 2020)

José Mourinho said:


> Penis.


please tell us what he was trying to hide


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

Bastard Samurai said:


> please tell us what he was trying to hide


vagina


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> vagina


Imposible, he already outed himself as an incel, there's no way he's got that anywhere close...unless its in a coffin


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 7, 2020)

Nejo said:


> Imposible, he already outed himself as an incel, there's no way he's got that anywhere close...unless its in a coffin


underage


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 7, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> underage



man: all men are pedophiles
kf: why would you say that


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jul 8, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> underage


also a pedo!


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 8, 2020)

Bastard Samurai said:


> lol his deletion privs got stripped for trying to hide shit
> 
> View attachment 1434740



I don't know what's more strange, the fact that you reported me for deleting things (which I haven't done) or the fact that a moderator acted on that report.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I don't know what's more strange, the fact that you reported me for deleting things (which I haven't done) or the fact that a moderator acted on that report.


You. You are more strange you dumb nigger


----------



## Kirito (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I don't know what's more strange, the fact that you reported me for deleting things (which I haven't done) or the fact that a moderator acted on that report.


get dunked on


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I'm fine with people disliking my political views, my opinion on men, the fact I only browse Articles & Happenings and whatever else, but I haven't deleted anything. I scrolled across the recent few pages and saw talk of me deleting site content.


I remember you being so adamant that politics on this website wasn't an issue and that we should all just shut up. Meanwhile, you joined a forum dedicated to eccentric people online just to screech about politics on an Off-Topic board? You do realize the absurdity in all of this, right?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 8, 2020)

@crocodilian ?

More like crocoshitian imo


----------



## Revo (Jul 8, 2020)

This is not the first time for @crocodilian where they are  making ass of themselves:


crocodilian said:


> That's a noble goal. It also means there's no apparent way to keep federal assets mysterious shitposters from flooding the site with CP, showing the bushfire to the FBI and getting it (and Kiwifarms) taken down for distribution. I really doubt Christopher Poole wanted to ban proxy connections but he didn't have a choice. Null is being put in the exact same position.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quoting this just in case you read it back to yourself, realize how embarrassing it is and delete it.





crocodilian said:


> I don't know what your criteria for 'successful' is, since nothing you listed implies success whatsoever, but having a major impact on a U.S. presidential election comes off as way more influential than prank calling public pools. If your proclivities become so infamous that a career politician and presidential candidate gives a paranoid speech condemning you (and a cartoon frog) to the U.S. public, and then losing despite a 90% chance of victory, you made it. There are no higher rungs on the ladder of delinquency. That particular victory came about due to a mix of sincere political motivations and wanting to cause trouble for a laugh.
> 
> Even if your primary motivation in life is chasing teh lulz, you'll still maximize that by thwarting or otherwise pestering the most obnoxious, sanctimonious, humorless and self-absorbed groups or individuals you can find. In the current year, those groups are almost all politically-motivated. And as I mentioned earlier regarding free speech, the fact of the matter is these people (among others) won't care if you want to abstain from politics. If you annoy them then it's only a matter of time before you are labelled a nazi, true or not.





crocodilian said:


> Why do people pretend to be oldfags? Politics didn't ruin /a/, /v/ or /x/. You can't even argue it ruined /b/, since Chanology blew up long after /b/ garnered a massive population. Terrible, biased moderation ruined those boards. The most prominent example of this is /a/, where the replacement mod circa 2014 ended up slashing and burning board culture (like their r/a/dio threads) and blatantly enabling discussion of garbage the board historically saged into oblivion, like Naruto.
> 
> And if you don't think pro-Trump (and anti-Hillary) memes spreading out of places like /pol/ didn't have any effect on the election, I really don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jul 8, 2020)

lol, yea. @snailslime totally fucks with my bragging rights and job credentials by neggin my stickers. How is my mom supposed to brag about my 7k reaction score when fags keep negging my hot takes?


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 8, 2020)

Systemic Shock said:


> I remember you being so adamant that politics on this website wasn't an issue and that we should all just shut up. Meanwhile, you joined a forum dedicated to eccentric people online just to screech about politics on an Off-Topic board? You do realize the absurdity in all of this, right?


He also mentioned this:


> But the lion's share of Kiwifarms "content" is just banal ridicule. It's the virtual equivalent of fat housewives huddling together, reading tabloids and gossiping about famous people.


Supposedly criticizing the lolcow content in the farms, pair it with this:


> I don't do the Lolcow thing


And it paints a very clear picture of a dude whose favorite politics soap box got b& from the interwebs and now has to begrudgingly conform with the next best site that would tolerate his shit, but those pesky lolcow obsessed idiots won't let him have his fun! they keep criticizing him and not giving him the stickers he wants, dissenting opinions must be silenced! clearly Null doesn't know shit on how to run a site and needs advice from the mighty crocodildo to get the site straight and reach its full glory as shittier version of stormfront, clearly with his amazing insight in how society and people work it'll be an easy task, but ooooh no, those pesky lefty kiwis won't let him! they shit on him relentlessly instead of submitting to him and giving him plenty good stickers despite clearly having the superior intellect, facts and sources. Clearly proving his point that Null should get rid of the lolcow part of lolcow.com and make it exclusively about politics. I'll give him one point and that is that he was functional enough to not doxx himself by posting full address and name on his profile, because holy shit he would make for a fantastic lolcow


----------



## OmnipotentStupidity (Jul 8, 2020)

Nejo said:


> I'll give him one point and that is that he was functional enough to not doxx himself by posting full address and name on his profile, because holy shit he would make for a fantastic lolcow


Never say never.


----------



## ManateeHunter (Jul 8, 2020)

@crocodilian is living proof that alligators are more based than crocodiles


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I'm quoting this just in case you read it back to yourself, realize how embarrassing it is and delete it.


Oh the irony.


----------



## Icasaracht (Jul 8, 2020)

Hey @crocodilian, I’ve made you a new avatar!


----------



## Samoyed (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> It would piss off gimmick accounts like @snailslime or people who negatively-rate and never post like @zedkissed60.





crocodilian said:


> I'm fine with people disliking my political views, my opinion on men, the fact I only browse Articles & Happenings.


u rn


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 8, 2020)

ManateeHunter said:


> @crocodilian is living proof that alligators are more based than crocodiles


Alligators are apart of the Crocodilia order r-tard. So they are crocodilian. Do some FUCKING research next time you wanna be a joker.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 8, 2020)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Alligators are apart of the Crocodilia order r-tard. So they are crocodilian. Do some FUCKING research next time you wanna be a joker.


Woukd you like a thread as well?


----------



## Chive Turkey (Jul 8, 2020)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Alligators are apart of the Crocodilia order r-tard. So they are crocodilian. Do some FUCKING research next time you wanna be a joker.


>t. 






Everyone knows gharials are the most based crocodilians anyway.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Jul 8, 2020)

Is it too much to get @crocodilian to box @snailslime and @zedkissed60 in the ring, and finally hash out all their differences? I'd pay to see that.


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 8, 2020)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> Woukd you like a thread as well?


I was obviously completely serious.


----------



## Spedestrian (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> View attachment 1433931


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 8, 2020)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> Is it too much to get @crocodilian to box @snailslime and @zedkissed60 in the ring, and finally hash out all their differences? I'd pay to see that.


Git the perfect location 

4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, NC 28719, USA


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Jul 8, 2020)

I stopped caring after the last trophy for positive ratings. I realized I can never achievement whore KF.


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 8, 2020)

>"Stickers don't mean anything, just ignore them"
>proceeds to spam negative ratings on a specific user's posts
>don't read the actual post or reply to it, just use the rating system to apply a negative sitcker
>because the rating system is meaningless, but by god we'll use them until the end of time to try and annoy people, if not outright dogpile

You can check the few things I've posted since making this thread as proof. Content-wise my posts aren't any different from what I posted prior, which wasn't given any outstanding attention. Everything I asserted in this thread has been proven correct by a particular handful of users.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> >"Stickers don't mean anything, just ignore them"
> >proceeds to spam negative ratings on a specific user's posts
> >don't read the actual post or reply to it, just use the rating system to apply a negative sitcker
> >because the rating system is meaningless, but by god we'll use them until the end of time to try and annoy people, if not outright dogpile
> ...


This retard still doesn't get it lol


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> >"Stickers don't mean anything, just ignore them"
> >proceeds to spam negative ratings on a specific user's posts
> >don't read the actual post or reply to it, just use the rating system to apply a negative sitcker
> >because the rating system is meaningless, but by god we'll use them until the end of time to try and annoy people, if not outright dogpile
> ...


If it makes you feel better I thought a lot of your posts were autistic long before you made this thread


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> >"Stickers don't mean anything, just ignore them"
> >proceeds to spam negative ratings on a specific user's posts
> >don't read the actual post or reply to it, just use the rating system to apply a negative sitcker
> >because the rating system is meaningless, but by god we'll use them until the end of time to try and annoy people, if not outright dogpile
> ...


People do it because it annoys you. Especially when it end up in a thread like this.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> >"Stickers don't mean anything, just ignore them"
> >proceeds to spam negative ratings on a specific user's posts
> >don't read the actual post or reply to it, just use the rating system to apply a negative sitcker
> >because the rating system is meaningless, but by god we'll use them until the end of time to try and annoy people, if not outright dogpile
> ...


Mr. Reddit, have you considered people are "downvoting" you because you're obviously bothered by it?


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Everything I asserted in this thread has been proven correct by a particular handful of users.


I thought you were Carl Benjamin for a second.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 8, 2020)

ProgKing of the North said:


> @crocodilian ?
> 
> More like crocoshitian imo


crocodildo


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 8, 2020)

Can he just start calling us white niggers at this point? Its so close.


----------



## OmnipotentStupidity (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> >"Stickers don't mean anything, just ignore them"
> >proceeds to spam negative ratings on a specific user's posts
> >don't read the actual post or reply to it, just use the rating system to apply a negative sitcker
> >because the rating system is meaningless, but by god we'll use them until the end of time to try and annoy people, if not outright dogpile
> ...


Croco-D, my old buddy old pal: I'm curious, what are your true and honest thoughts on overt sexualization of the teenage body rampant in our media landscape? Furthermore, I'm still waiting to hear your answer to your screeds against the Egyptian slave people; quit dodging the questions and talking about your Reddit-tier sticker autism.


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> >"Stickers don't mean anything, just ignore them"
> >proceeds to spam negative ratings on a specific user's posts
> >don't read the actual post or reply to it, just use the rating system to apply a negative sitcker
> >because the rating system is meaningless, but by god we'll use them until the end of time to try and annoy people, if not outright dogpile
> ...




Edit fuck that’s a bad crop whatever it’s appropriate


----------



## snailslime (Jul 8, 2020)

OmnipotentStupidity said:


> Croco-D, my old buddy old pal: I'm curious, what are your true and honest thoughts on overt sexualization of the teenage body rampant in our media landscape? Furthermore, I'm still waiting to hear your answer to your screeds against the Egyptian slave people; quit dodging the questions and talking about your Reddit-tier sticker autism.


Oh, he's still sperging about that jazz


crocodilian said:


> God forbid anybody poke fun at something that probably didn't happen happened nearly a century ago. I guess that means no more satire of Hitler either.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> >"Stickers don't mean anything, just ignore them"
> >proceeds to spam negative ratings on a specific user's posts
> >don't read the actual post or reply to it, just use the rating system to apply a negative sitcker
> >because the rating system is meaningless, but by god we'll use them until the end of time to try and annoy people, if not outright dogpile
> ...


I found this difficult to masturbate to; can you put in some more autistic reeeeing about "strawmen" and maybe call us all "shitlibs" a few times?  

PS: Will banhammering the age of consent lead to more marriages, in your opinion?
PPS:  How do you feel about ducks?


----------



## OmnipotentStupidity (Jul 8, 2020)

snailslime said:


> Oh, he's still sperging about that jazz


So when he talks about joking about anti-semetic death camps, it's fine because he hates Jews so much and anyone who thinks that's stupid just hates comedy.

But God forbid anyone on the forum deal with negative ratings and "gimmick accounts" (a.k.a. anyone who keeps giving him and only him neg-rates for his bad takes); he must go on a crusade to stop these accounts from giving him goddamn puzzle pieces.

It's even more stupid when you realize stickers like Autistic/Dislike are null ratings; it doesn't even affect your reaction score nor do you even have to see their reactions whatsoever if you have notifications turned off. He's so upset that these specific accounts keep adding to his virtual puzzle piece counter that he just wants to ignore any neg ratings period from people who keep "spamming" them as a "gimmick".

What a fucking r.etard.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jul 8, 2020)

Does the kiddy-lust kill brain cells or are these people already that damaged _before_ they decide that boning kids is fine?  Everyone of these crayon-chewers that spergs this hard seems to be both remarkably dumb (on a forum filled with examples of dumb people) and hot for underage poon.  Which comes first, then; noncery or intellectual deficiency?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 8, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> Which comes first, then; noncery or intellectual deficiency?


Yes.


----------



## drain (Jul 8, 2020)

@crocodilian look man, people keep giving you bad stickers because they enjoy riling you up. i dont even know wtf you expected coming to a site originally made to make fun of a guy who drank his own cum with orange fanta. people here like to laugh at retarded behavior, and you're acting pretty tarded right now.
idk about your old posts because i literally didn't know about you til yesterday, but if you use this site only to comment on news, you're doing it wrong.

sit back and think about it man, not that hard
also nothing personell kid, i didnt even give you bad stickers itt


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> >"Stickers don't mean anything, just ignore them"
> >proceeds to spam negative ratings on a specific user's posts
> >don't read the actual post or reply to it, just use the rating system to apply a negative sitcker
> >because the rating system is meaningless, but by god we'll use them until the end of time to try and annoy people, if not outright dogpile
> ...


Well you see, when you sperg in A&N you're surrounded by other spergs.  This means you don't receive the ridicule you deserve.  

However, you sweet sweet exceptional individual, you ran out to sperg in a public area.  Now everyone is seeing how ridiculous you are being and are now rating you appropriately.  

Too long couldn't read because you seem to lack some higher thinking regarding there being consequences for your actions:  If you didn't want the hate or "dogpiling"  (this makes you sound like a loser who cries when someone disagrees with them) maybe you should keep your dumb opinions, which you have a lot of, to yourself.


----------



## drain (Jul 8, 2020)

The Reaper said:


> Well you see, when you sperg in A&N you're surrounded by other spergs.  This means you don't receive the ridicule you deserve.
> 
> However, you sweet sweet exceptional individual, you ran out to sperg in a public area.  Now everyone is seeing how ridiculous you are being and are now rating you appropriately.
> 
> Too long couldn't read because you seem to lack some higher thinking regarding there being consequences for your actions:  If you didn't want the hate or "dogpiling"  (this makes you sound like a loser who cries when someone disagrees with them) maybe you should keep your dumb opinions, which you have a lot of, to yourself.



This is the echochamber phenomenon in full effect. When you insert yourself into a community full of like-minded people, at the first sign of criticism, people like him crack. Which is one of the faggiest stuff I've ever seen because who the fuck would take people here seriously? There are users here that post while literally taking a shit or drunk out of their asses and spergs like @crocodilian will get rilled at these same people giving him a fucking sticker.

The mind, man. It blows.


----------



## Samoyed (Jul 8, 2020)

DrainRedRain said:


> people keep giving you bad stickers because they enjoy riling you up.


i call it constructive criticism


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 8, 2020)

DrainRedRain said:


> This is the echochamber phenomenon in full effect. When you insert yourself into a community full of like-minded people, at the first sign of criticism, people like him crack. Which is one of the faggiest stuff I've ever seen because who the fuck would take people here seriously? There are users here that post while literally taking a shit or drunk out of their asses and spergs like @crocodilian will get rilled at these same people giving him a fucking sticker.
> 
> The mind, man. It blows.



The cognitive dissonance on display is astounding. This thread is about extending the Ignore function; you, and people like you, have decided the thread is actually a toilet. By your own deduction, anyone who insists otherwise is clearly autistic (or whatever the latest tired insult is.) 

If anything, I think the poor decorum ITT is a perfect demonstration of why Articles & Happenings keeps growing in users, while the rest of this site (the one obsessed with Lolcows) is apparently dying. You are incredibly bitter. I think I feel bad for you; I certainly don't feel obliged to be polite anymore, considering.


----------



## drain (Jul 8, 2020)

Samoyed said:


> i call it constructive criticism



well in his case its destructive criticism



crocodilian said:


> I certainly don't feel obliged to be polite anymore



never asked you to be polite my dude, actually i find your manners quit autistic

go off, take it all off your chest


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> The cognitive dissonance on display is astounding. This thread is about extending the Ignore function; you, and people like you, have decided the thread is actually a toilet. By your own deduction, anyone who insists otherwise is clearly autistic (or whatever the latest tired insult is.)
> 
> If anything, I think the poor decorum ITT is a perfect demonstration of why Articles & Happenings keeps growing in users, while the rest of this site (the one obsessed with Lolcows) is apparently dying. You are incredibly bitter. I think I feel bad for you; I certainly don't feel obliged to be polite anymore, considering.


I will report you if you say anything mean to me you stupid fucking nigger. Don't test me.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jul 8, 2020)

Icasaracht said:


> Hey @crocodilian, I’ve made you a new avatar!
> View attachment 1435238


You're still a dumb nigger faggot


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 8, 2020)

DrainRedRain said:


> never asked you to be polite my dude, actually i find your manners quit autistic
> 
> go off, take it all off your chest



I don't have a (lasting) problem with this thread, nor the small pocket of users who made it their business to ruin it. The thread was pretty blatantly hijacked for mindless shit-flinging but, as you and your friends keeps reiterating, this is Kiwifarms. It's been made clear that nobody seems to come here for anything but to pretend they're idiots. By your own admission (and the admission of others), you would be a fool to take anything posted here seriously. Why bother? Just use the sticker system (that clearly you don't care about, but will relentlessly use anyway.)

What annoys me is I can't fix typos or add citations to posts because — without investigating anything whatsoever — the staff removed my ability to edit posts.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I don't have a (lasting) problem with this thread, nor the small pocket of users who made it their business to ruin it. The thread was pretty blatantly hijacked for mindless shit-flinging but, as you and your friends keeps reiterating, this is Kiwifarms. It's been made clear that nobody seems to come here for anything but to pretend they're idiots. By your own admission (and the admission of others), you would be a fool to take anything posted here seriously. Why bother? Just use the sticker system (that clearly you don't care about, but will relentlessly use anyway.)
> 
> What annoys me is I can't fix typos or add citations to posts because — without investigating anything whatsoever — the staff removed my ability to edit posts.


Seethe.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> The cognitive dissonance on display is astounding. This thread is about extending the Ignore function; you, and people like you, have decided the thread is actually a toilet. By your own deduction, anyone who insists otherwise is clearly autistic (or whatever the latest tired insult is.)
> 
> If anything, I think the poor decorum ITT is a perfect demonstration of why Articles & Happenings keeps growing in users, while the rest of this site (the one obsessed with Lolcows) is apparently dying. You are incredibly bitter. I think I feel bad for you; I certainly don't feel obliged to be polite anymore, considering.


ITT a dumb nigger who willingly joined a site devoted to laughing at people chimping out like retards is shocked that he’s being laughed at while he chimps out like a retard

These are the people who think they’re “saving the west”, folks


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I don't have a (lasting) problem with this thread, nor the small pocket of users who made it their business to ruin it. The thread was pretty blatantly hijacked for mindless shit-flinging but, as you and your friends keeps reiterating, this is Kiwifarms. It's been made clear that nobody seems to come here for anything but to pretend they're idiots. By your own admission (and the admission of others), you would be a fool to take anything posted here seriously. Why bother? Just use the sticker system (that clearly you don't care about, but will relentlessly use anyway.)
> 
> What annoys me is I can't fix typos or add citations to posts because — without investigating anything whatsoever — the staff removed my ability to edit posts.


Post boipussy faggot or fuck off with your whiny bitch attitude.


----------



## Samoyed (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> The cognitive dissonance on display is astounding. This thread is about extending the Ignore function; you, and people like you, have decided the thread is actually a toilet. By your own deduction, anyone who insists otherwise is clearly autistic (or whatever the latest tired insult is.)
> 
> If anything, I think the poor decorum ITT is a perfect demonstration of why Articles & Happenings keeps growing in users, while the rest of this site (the one obsessed with Lolcows) is apparently dying. You are incredibly bitter. I think I feel bad for you; I certainly don't feel obliged to be polite anymore, considering.


> cognitive dissonance
> decorum


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 8, 2020)

Rat Speaker said:


> Post boipussy faggot or fuck off with your whiny bitch attitude.



Make me. Crying to the mods for over twenty-four hours already resulted in something, why not try your luck again?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 8, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> View attachment 1435702


Dumb and autistic is subjective.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Make me. Crying to the mods for over twenty-four hours already resulted in something, why not try your luck again?





If you insist.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Make me. Crying to the mods for over twenty-four hours already resulted in something, why not try your luck again?


"Make you" Goddamn you're a worthless faggot. Dont post boipussy, kill yourself faggot. No one is gonna miss you.


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 8, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> View attachment 1436480
> If you insist.



Good luck. Maybe getting rid of me, A&H and whomever else will somehow resurrect your dead hobby of ordering pizzas to DarksydePhil's house.

You can continue bumping this thread endlessly without me (as you've been doing for over a day now.)


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> getting rid of me, A&H and whomever else


That's the first good idea you've had in this thread.


----------



## drain (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> It's been made clear that nobody seems to come here for anything but to pretend they're idiots.



yeah some pretend to be retarded, others won't even pretend


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jul 8, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> That's the first good idea you've had in this thread.


They'll be back, they always comeback. Faggot will just lurk the thread while seething until they ragepost something autistic. This is just a somehow more pathetic @Cucky


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 8, 2020)

Lol a&h is growing because you faggots have been run out of the entirety of the internet except here


----------



## snailslime (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> you, and people like you, have decided the thread is actually a toilet.


It is



crocodilian said:


> You are incredibly bitter. I think I feel bad for you; I certainly don't feel obliged to be polite anymore, considering.


Random.txt?


----------



## Pee Cola (Jul 8, 2020)

gobbogobb said:


> Lol a&h is growing because you faggots have been run out of the entirety of the internet except here



Yet some woke folk see the Farms as "problematic".  

Meanwhile, A&H has become the internet's containment zone for exceptional faggots such as @crocodilian.  Farmers have accidentally become jannies for the whole internet... and we do it for free.


----------



## drain (Jul 8, 2020)

snailslime said:


> It is



im glad everyone here agrees that this thread is a big toilet for a moment i thought it was only me!



snailslime said:


> Random.txt?



hes actually right about me tbh


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 8, 2020)

Robert Sanvagene said:


> Farmers have accidentally become jannies for the whole internet... and we do it for free.


Shit.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 8, 2020)

Robert Sanvagene said:


> Yet some woke folk see the Farms as "problematic".
> 
> Meanwhile, A&H has become the internet's containment zone for exceptional faggots such as @crocodilian.  Farmers have accidentally become jannies for the whole internet... and we do it for free.


Reparations when?


----------



## drain (Jul 8, 2020)

Robert Sanvagene said:


> Meanwhile, A&H has become the internet's containment zone for exceptional faggots



i won't lie, sometimes i want to give one of those exclusive a&h posters some top hats and puzzle pieces and see them seethe and chimp all over the place but im a lazy fucker and have the attention span of a goldfish, so nah


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 8, 2020)

Seethe.


----------



## OmnipotentStupidity (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Yes, regardless of how you define 'weeaboo.' Intrigue in Japanese culture by westerners is hundreds of years old, as is vice-versa.
> 
> Unrelenting praise of Japan as 'a superior nation' is far more recent (since Japan spent much of its history as a feudal nation, then an Imperialist one, then a bombed-out husk, until finally it joined the first world), and the insistence that anime is God's gift to animation probably didn't kick off until the late 1980's boom of _Fist of the North Star_-style animated melodrama. (It's not like Disney was offering anything similar.)



Something you're not telling us about your thoughts on the land of the rising sun, Croc? You seem oddly vitriolic towards Westerners liking them.

EDIT: Or apparently all nations which aren't white, excuse me!?


crocodilian said:


> Because about 97% of all confirmed strides made in science and the arts for the past six-hundred years can be traced to a pocket in Europe.
> 
> Some places outside of Europe aren't totally hopeless (Japan, the non-Chinese parts of China, Worst Korea) but for the most part you're looking at Afghanistan, any generic African nation, Mexico and India: dumb, brown hovels that function on caste systems, criminal networks and the discarded garbage of the west. If the human race didn't have whites accomplishing things, we would be no better off than chimpanzees.


Looks like we can cross off "white nationalist" too.

EDIT 2: Christ it keeps GOING.


crocodilian said:


> Imagine trying to persecute a country for crimes their long-dead ancestors committed.
> 
> Japan were a bunch of bastards in WWII, but so was literally everybody else. Not a single influential nation in that war totally abstained from wrongdoing or horrific acts. Similarly, trying to make people feel guilty for things they didn't do is counterproductive; it will just make everyone dislike everyone else for alleged, ancient, often-embellished wrongdoings they have no real grasp of & can't possibly atone for.
> 
> ...





crocodilian said:


> I want (non-slavic) whites to be the majority in my country. Run every inch of it, colonize my ass, do and implement whatever they think will work based on hard, empirical evidence and intelligent theories (i.e. not communism or other left-wing nonsense.) I would 100% start tea-sipping, jive-shucking or setting up shower chambers for the (non-slavic) white man's benefit if it made my country more prosperous, more safe, more internationally-relevant and overall a better place to live. It worked for India, Singapore, Japan, South Africa, Hong Kong, early America and tons of others; every historical text I can find says so. Why argue against it? Founding fathers, National Socialist Germany, British empire, wacky Dutchmen, I don't fucking care, just bring them all here and hand them the steering wheel.
> 
> tl;dr -
> View attachment 849068
> ...





crocodilian said:


> They didn't choose to be a superpower, it just sort of happened. America is a superpower for two reasons, both tracing back to WWII.
> 
> The first: they sold tons of military equipment to the Allies and Russians while not engaging in a war themselves (at least not initially.) This meant there was plenty of profit to be made without the huge costs that war entails. They had to join in and spend _eventually_, but this was at the very tail-end of the war.
> 
> ...


Man this sperg just hates _everyone_ that isn't a non-slavic white man, doesn't he? Jesus Christ...what kinda shitstorm did I just stumble upon!?


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jul 8, 2020)

Who changed the title to 'I'm being bullied by Internet stickers', and which fag changed it back?


----------



## OmnipotentStupidity (Jul 8, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> Who changed the title to 'I'm being bullied by Internet stickers, and which fag changed it back?


That was a different thread, I believe.


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/im-being-cyberbullied-by-stickers.72915/


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jul 8, 2020)

OmnipotentStupidity said:


> That was a different thread, I believe.
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/im-being-cyberbullied-by-stickers.72915/



Damn, I shouldn't post half-drunk.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> The cognitive dissonance on display is astounding. This thread is about extending the Ignore function; you, and people like you, have decided the thread is actually a toilet. By your own deduction, anyone who insists otherwise is clearly autistic (or whatever the latest tired insult is.)
> 
> If anything, I think the poor decorum ITT is a perfect demonstration of why Articles & Happenings keeps growing in users, while the rest of this site (the one obsessed with Lolcows) is apparently dying. You are incredibly bitter. I think I feel bad for you; I certainly don't feel obliged to be polite anymore, considering.


Just like the typical reddit user, you try to use big words to try and sound smart when you don't even know what they actually mean. Cognitive dissonance is to have contradictory thoughts and to be aware of said contradictions. There is no contradictory posts here, everyone is just pointing and laughing at you for getting upset over internet stickers. As for Articles and Happenings, it serves only as containment. It can be wiped off from this site tomorrow, nobody except A&N posters would care. It can be replaced by anyone desperate enough to make such a forum. The lolcow section contains years worth of unique content that just can't be easily replaced. Honestly, you're better off going back to reddit or some fringe forum if you only care about discussing politics, you can't expect users of a website with a unique premise to throw it all away for something as generic as politics.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 8, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> The cognitive dissonance on display is astounding. This thread is about extending the Ignore function; you, and people like you, have decided the thread is actually a toilet. By your own deduction, anyone who insists otherwise is clearly autistic (or whatever the latest tired insult is.)
> 
> If anything, I think the poor decorum ITT is a perfect demonstration of why Articles & Happenings keeps growing in users, while the rest of this site (the one obsessed with Lolcows) is apparently dying. You are incredibly bitter. I think I feel bad for you; I certainly don't feel obliged to be polite anymore, considering.


Dude if I were to choose between choosing a small subsection where people just point and laugh and discuss about Internet celebrities (which is the root of what this site is about) or choosing a large subsection where retards sperg about ((((((((((((da Joos))))))))))))))) I'd pick the former in a heartbeat. 

Even today I still don't get why you're mad about stickers to begin with. Just don't make shitty posts and don't get shitty stickers, is this concept hard to understand? Do you want me to translate this to Reddit lingo where you just need to replace "shitty stickers" with "downvotes"?


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 8, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> Damn, I shouldn't post half-drunk.


Which half of you was drunk? The Black half?


----------



## Spedestrian (Jul 9, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Dumb and autistic is subjective.


I dunno, I looked it up in my DSM-5: Shitposting Edition and it seems pretty objective to me. Maybe not as much as the regular DSM-5, but still:




Edit: Full resolution since you can't even tell there are jokes in there with just the thumbnail.


----------



## Dizzydent (Jul 9, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Good luck. Maybe getting rid of me, A&H and whomever else will somehow resurrect your dead hobby of ordering pizzas to DarksydePhil's house.
> 
> You can continue bumping this thread endlessly without me (as you've been doing for over a day now.)



Hey... buddy... come on...


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jul 9, 2020)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> Git the perfect location
> 
> 4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, NC 28719, USA



Bring as many of your cowardly friends as you want; I'll go to prison, but all of you will go to the morgue.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Jul 9, 2020)

Getting neg rated by speds is really just an invitation to just rate everything the sped posts as autistic.

When the plebbit diaspora moves on the next shiny object I'm sure an account could be registered for this sole purpose.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jul 9, 2020)

Threads like this make me want to float around the forums and sticker random posts as dumb or autistic, just to watch people like OP melt down.  Sometimes, the best way to detect an autist is to call somebody an autist and see whether he throws a tantrum.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 9, 2020)

I wanna say I'm proud of our community

There's posters in this thread all over the political spectrum that have had their share of gay slapfights (god knows I've had some) but when an actual literal retard shows up we're willing to set our differences aside to join in a round of America's favorite game of Kick the Autistic 

I love you guys, don't go to school tomorrow


----------



## FeverGlitch (Jul 9, 2020)

Fucking lol
This thread... Somebody needs to stop this man! Who cares, dude. Just write your opinion or context on a thread and let it go! 
How can someone get salty, getting into peer pressure and trying to stay smug for the sake of internet stickers and ratings though? That rating score is quite useless in the first place, it's more useless than my fucking dick.  

Swear to god, this site is slowly turning into Reddit. That boy was just the beginning. Fucking Politards, for real...


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 9, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Maybe getting rid of me, A&H and whomever else will somehow resurrect your dead hobby of ordering pizzas to DarksydePhil's house.


This huge dumbass still thinks KiwiFarms should be a political forum first and foremost, despite politics only being a containment sub-section of the whole, this colossal faggot believes "lolcows are death and kiwifarm is dying for focusing on lolcows" while at the same time demonstrating with his very own being how new lolcows are being created at astronomical rates faster than before, this titanic troglodyte is still feeding the trolls despite being told several times to not do so, this megalithic retard thinks kiwifarms is a website that by his own opinion is "dying" yet has had record breaking use in the last months, this galaxy-sized nigger is a walking contradiction, an enigma of retarded shades that keeps contradicting himself on his own existence. Amazing


----------



## Samoyed (Jul 9, 2020)

what op wears


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jul 9, 2020)

Samoyed said:


> what op wears
> View attachment 1437246


You forgot something...


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Jul 9, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> You forgot something...
> 
> View attachment 1437248


Almost there...


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 9, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> If anything, I think the poor decorum ITT is a perfect demonstration of why Articles & Happenings keeps growing in users, while the rest of this site (the one obsessed with Lolcows) is apparently dying.



Why bother going out and finding lolcows when they come right here?


----------



## Chive Turkey (Jul 9, 2020)

Robert Sanvagene said:


> Yet some woke folk see the Farms as "problematic".
> 
> Meanwhile, A&H has become the internet's containment zone for exceptional faggots such as @crocodilian.  Farmers have accidentally become jannies for the whole internet... and we do it for free.


It's worse: some of you niggers even pay for the privilege! 



Systemic Shock said:


> Honestly, you're better off going back to reddit or some fringe forum if you only care about discussing politics, you can't expect users of a website with a unique premise to throw it all away for something as generic as politics.


Let's be honest here, this guy doesn't want a 'political discussion forum', what he really desires is a safespace. A soapbox from which he can preach to the choir, venting his autistic opinions with impunity. If you dropped this sperg in a political forum that wasn't a Neo-Nazi hivemind, he'd be whining about people being mean to him in a manner similar to what he's been doing now.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 9, 2020)

Chive Turkey said:


> Let's be honest here, this guy doesn't want a 'political discussion forum', what he really desires is a safespace. A soapbox from which he can preach to the choir, venting his autistic opinions with impunity. If you dropped this sperg in a political forum that wasn't a Neo-Nazi hivemind, he'd be whining about people being mean to him in a manner similar to what he's been doing now.



A lot of the A&N spergs seriously think that's where they are and are righteously indignant when people dunk on them, don't care about them, or just even rate them dumb.


----------



## Vampirella (Jul 9, 2020)

OP says he's turned off all notifications, but I bet every day he logs in he obsessively checks his score to make sure he hasn't gotten too many naughty bad stickers. The real question is will he share he ever grow block list with us like @Oskar Dirlewanger did?


----------



## Revo (Jul 9, 2020)

Could someone make a  virgin @crocodilian vs chad @Gator Young Henning meme on this thread, bc these 2 users like crocodiles?


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jul 9, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> Could someone make a  virgin @crocodilian vs chad @Gator Young Henning meme on this thread, bc these 2 users like crocodiles?



Who is the latter?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 9, 2020)

jellycar said:


> Who is the latter?


Somebody smart enough not to chimp out over forum stickers


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Jul 9, 2020)

It's threads like this that make me glad I found this site.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jul 9, 2020)

Not only is OP a faggot with bad ideas, there shouldn't even be an "ignore" function on the forums

If you can't handle seeing posts you don't like you should literally, unironically fucking kill yourself IRL


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jul 9, 2020)

I take it back @zedkissed60 rated my previous post "Lunacy" and I am so triggered I'm cryin' irl


----------



## lolwut (Jul 9, 2020)

Nejo said:


> He also mentioned this:
> 
> Supposedly criticizing the lolcow content in the farms, pair it with this:
> 
> And it paints a very clear picture of a dude whose favorite politics soap box got b& from the interwebs and now has to begrudgingly conform with the next best site that would tolerate his shit, but those pesky lolcow obsessed idiots won't let him have his fun! they keep criticizing him and not giving him the stickers he wants, dissenting opinions must be silenced! clearly Null doesn't know shit on how to run a site and needs advice from the mighty crocodildo to get the site straight and reach its full glory as shittier version of stormfront, clearly with his amazing insight in how society and people work it'll be an easy task, but ooooh no, those pesky lefty kiwis won't let him! they shit on him relentlessly instead of submitting to him and giving him plenty good stickers despite clearly having the superior intellect, facts and sources. Clearly proving his point that Null should get rid of the lolcow part of lolcow.com and make it exclusively about politics. I'll give him one point and that is that he was functional enough to not doxx himself by posting full address and name on his profile, because holy shit he would make for a fantastic lolcow


It never fails to amuse me when politispergs wash up on KF shores after getting shoah'd from wherever they came from, as these are the same people that bitch about migrants and refugees coming into their countries and refusing to integrate into the local culture without a hint of irony.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jul 9, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I'm fine with people disliking my political views, my opinion on men, the fact *I only browse Articles & Happenings*



LOL imagine admitting this without feeling intense shame


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 9, 2020)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> I take it back @zedkissed60 rated my previous post "Lunacy" and I am so triggered I'm cryin' irl


HE CAN'T KEEP GETTING AWAY WITH IT


----------



## emo goff (Jul 9, 2020)

So which subreddit did you come from my good sir.
I am sorry to see you are getting le downvoted by gentlesirs here.
I hope your le karma points won't get too shamefully low.


----------



## drain (Jul 9, 2020)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> Not only is OP a faggot with bad ideas, there shouldn't even be an "ignore" function on the forums
> 
> If you can't handle seeing posts you don't like you should literally, unironically fucking kill yourself IRL



deleting your posts after getting called out just to not get bad stickers and ignoring people on a forum are the faggiest, gayest, retardest shit ever


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 9, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> HE CAN'T KEEP GETTING AWAY WITH IT


It's finally time to unmask @zedkissed60 and make him pay for his crimes.


----------



## Mister Loser (Jul 9, 2020)

So, I'm a bit late here. @crocodilian is being made fun of for what I think is a silly suggestion, but instead of saying that he's retarded like everybody else, let's play devil's advocate for a minute and see where it leads us.
His main issue is with people who don't post as much and choose instead to rate him negatively, because they are "downvote bots". With that in mind...

I _think_ I can see where he's coming from. Based on looking at a handful of his posts, @snailslime seems to typically negatively rate them. In some cases, it's just him, other times it's him and a few others. But the general appearance is that it's only him, and that's fair.
Now, let's consider the following: if he's disabled notifications for ratings, why would he choose to still care about a) specific users who have given him downvote stickers, and b) the fact that he's recieving downvote stickers in the first place? From the appearance of what he's saying, he simply doesn't want to see people negatively rate his own posts. This meaning that he doesn't want to know that somebody in particular doesn't like what he said. Because he thinks... what? That people should be able to form a hugbox where they only are able to recieve positive ratings? That people can't be adults and understand that your posts have consequences?

Your main reason for wanting this is because... "It would piss off gimmick accounts like @snailslime, or people who negatively-rate and never post like @zedkissed60."
This logic doesn't make any sense. The way that the ignore function currently works, (if I'm guessing right, I don't _think_ I'm ignored by anybody?) is that it allows the person who you're ignoring to still see your posts, but you can't see theirs. It's not a "block", simply an "ignore". It's called that for a reason.
Now, if the person you're ignoring has their rating ignored by _you_, that would still show up to literally everybody else except you. From their perspective, the rating is still showing up. Which is why this makes no sense. Unless...
If I'm reading into this correctly, what you actually want is "If I'm ignoring somebody, their ratings shouldn't be able to show up on my posts no matter who's viewing it". Which, while understandable, simply makes you look like a child who wants to only see positive happy points on your posts. You're just wording it poorly.

In summation, despite your strawman in your first post, it's a pretty sound point that either way this is about your love of stickers. It's a silly argument and it makes you look thin-skinned no matter how you paint it. In the future, learn to stop being so weak.

Sorry for the tl;dr, but I just wanted to try and respond to Mr. KKK Rool here in kind. You can give me the funny puzzle pieces now.


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 9, 2020)

Mister Loser said:


> So, I'm a bit late here. @crocodilian is being made fun of for what I think is a silly suggestion, but instead of saying that he's retarded like everybody else, let's play devil's advocate for a minute and see where it leads us.
> His main issue is with people who don't post as much and choose instead to rate him negatively, because they are "downvote bots". With that in mind...
> 
> I _think_ I can see where he's coming from. Based on looking at a handful of his posts, @snailslime seems to typically negatively rate them. In some cases, it's just him, other times it's him and a few others. But the general appearance is that it's only him, and that's fair.
> ...


Your logic is sound and your arguments are corret and fair, but i still prefer to call him a retard


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 9, 2020)

Sorry just felt compelled to rate every post in the thread lunacy.


----------



## drain (Jul 9, 2020)

His problem is that he wants to be in a forum dedicated to lolcows while hating on lolcow culture and fishing for positive attention with his retarded takes about the blacks and browns and whatever other minority this dude seems to hate. He wants to talk about politics in a site where 99% of the content is about laughing at people with mental issues and god forbid if users here rate him one of the no-no stickers because HE HAS OPINIONS and YOU BETTER like it.
The fact he wants to give his VERY IMPORTANT opinions and hide the (rightfully) negative reactions towards it is the most nonsensical shit I've ever seem.

It is the fucking same as going to the beach and complaining there's sand everywhere and when somebody points to you that if you don't like sand you shouldn't go to beaches, you flip out and throw shit around like a demented gorilla.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 9, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Sorry just felt compelled to rate every post in the thread lunacy.


You didn't even rate all of them you lazy fuck.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 9, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> You didn't even rate all of them you lazy fuck.



I got bored.  Fag.  Rated you Islamic Content as revenge for you bugging me.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jul 9, 2020)

One thing people need to understand about the internet is that the worst feedback you can receive about anything you post online is not applause; it is not boos; it is not weirdos sucking up to you; it is not a funny internet forum posting a thread about you.

The worst feedback you can possibly receive is silence.  Silence means that you are so blandly shitty that nobody even goes through the effort of responding to you.  You are the internet's background noise; you are a TV channel playing static.  You're not pleasing and you're not even annoying.  You barely even exist.

tl;dr just stop leaving reactions on OP's posts altogether and see if he feels better


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 9, 2020)

If you ever start a thread crying about ratings, every time you log in, you should get a detailed popup telling you every single rating every post you ever made has had since you ever posted.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 9, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> I got bored.  Fag.  Rated you Islamic Content as revenge for you bugging me.


@AnOminous has no stamina. Sad!


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jul 9, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> @AnOminous has no stamina. Sad!


Nor has our crocodilian OP, apparently; been a while since we've heard from him.  Do we have to rate all his posts "informative" to get him to come out to play again?  I think that's how these types of threads work, right?


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 9, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Sorry just felt compelled to rate every post in the thread lunacy.


It's ok i can live with that, unlike OP


----------



## Spedestrian (Jul 9, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> Nor has our crocodilian OP, apparently; been a while since we've heard from him.  Do we have to rate all his posts "informative" to get him to come out to play again?  I think that's how these types of threads work, right?


Nah, Informative is a positive rating and I doubt he'd pick up on the irony. If you want to trigger the shit out of him I'd go with Islamic Content. He considers Islam "a human plague that should be eradicated."


----------



## lolwut (Jul 9, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Sorry just felt compelled to rate every post in the thread lunacy.


That's ok. If you ask me, that sticker is pretty..._underrated_.


----------



## Longjack Attack (Jul 9, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> tl;dr just stop leaving reactions on OP's posts altogether and see if he feels better


Quit trying to ruin the fun. the top hat palooza's only getting started.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jul 9, 2020)

Spedestrian said:


> Nah, Informative is a positive rating and I doubt he'd pick up on the irony. If you want to trigger the shit out of him I'd go with Islamic Content. He considers Islam "a human plague that should be eradicated."


To be fair, it was a riff on Boxershorts' demands that anyone who wanted answers to the questions we were aiming at him must first "rate all my posts in this thread informative" before he'd deign to grace us with answers.  Interesting info about Crocodingus and the Islamic rating, though... Nice.


----------



## Samoyed (Jul 9, 2020)

crocodilian in a nutshell




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Diabeetus (Jul 10, 2020)

Nejo said:


> OH MY GOD THIS ACTUAL RETARD ONLY BROWSES A&H


----------



## Stardust (Jul 10, 2020)

@crocodilian, what is your opinion on The Philippines? I'm sure you'll find someone to worship you as the Caucasian Crybaby White Savior you are! You can bond over neg-rates and children, even.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Jul 11, 2020)

Discussion continues here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/debat...rivileges-jannies-a-n-stooges-and-more.73036/


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jul 11, 2020)

@Ellesse_warrior I've prepared the most elaborate thumbdox yet, in honour of @snailslime's merciless campaign of negrating.retards:


Spoiler: Epic thumbdox


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 11, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> @Ellesse_warrior I've prepared the most elaborate thumbdox yet, in honour of @snailslime's merciless campaign of negrating.retards:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Epic thumbdox
> ...


10/10 best thumbdox


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 11, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> @Ellesse_warrior I've prepared the most elaborate thumbdox yet, in honour of @snailslime's merciless campaign of negrating.retards:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Epic thumbdox
> ...


It's beautiful.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jul 11, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> It's beautiful.


This should be the format for all thumbdox.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 11, 2020)

Anyone who thumbdoxes should be banned.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jul 11, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Anyone who thumbdoxes should be banned.


Sausage-thumbed meanie


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 11, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Sausage-thumbed meanie



My thumb is more fucking beautiful than you can ever imagine.  And you'll never see it.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 11, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> My thumb is more fucking beautiful than you can ever imagine.  And you'll never see it.


That's okay, I've seen enough of your body to last a lifetime.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jul 11, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> My thumb is more fucking beautiful than you can ever imagine.  And you'll never see it.


Quest accepted.


----------



## snailslime (Jul 11, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> My thumb is more fucking beautiful than you can ever imagine.  And you'll never see it.


Prove it


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 11, 2020)

snailslime said:


> Prove it



Be not a snail first, you fucking snail.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 11, 2020)

This is @AnOminous. What do you guys think his thumb looks like?




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 11, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> This is @AnOminous. What do you guys think his thumb looks like?
> View attachment 1442021


I wish you fucking assholes would quit posting this video of me.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 11, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> quit posting this video of me


No.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 11, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> This is @AnOminous. What do you guys think his thumb looks like?
> View attachment 1442021



I'm honestly a lil  disappointed. I thought that was a Batman mask and I was waiting for him to say " I'm Fatman "


----------



## Haramburger (Jul 11, 2020)

José Mourinho said:


> Penis.


LOL, @ZombiefiedFerret , @Ellesse_warrior  & @the autist of dojima all like penis, and @ProgKing of the North _feels_ penis. Fags!


5 minutes until @snailslime negrates me. He can't keep getting away with it!


----------



## drain (Jul 11, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> This is @AnOminous. What do you guys think his thumb looks like?
> View attachment 1442021


 didnt know anoumous was like this


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 11, 2020)

How the fuck did this thread devolve into a pissing contest with the mods?
Anyways that's more entertaining than anything OP has ever made


----------



## drain (Jul 11, 2020)

Nejo said:


> pissing contest with the mods?



all threads here will inevitably turn into a pissing contest with the mods. i blame @José Mourinho for posting here


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 11, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Anyone who thumbdoxes should be banned.


Show thumb plz


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jul 11, 2020)

DrainRedRain said:


> all threads here will inevitably turn into a pissing contest with the mods. i blame @José Mourinho for posting here


I blame OP for being a faggot of Olympic standards and then scuttling off to thumb his cloaca in other threads.


----------



## drain (Jul 11, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> I blame OP for being a faggot of Olympic standards and then scuttling off to thumb his cloaca in other threads.



die op and die chris!!!


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 11, 2020)

DrainRedRain said:


> die op and die chris!!!


----------



## drain (Jul 11, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


>



EID LLUN EID


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 11, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> I blame OP for being a faggot of Olympic standards and then scuttling off to thumb his cloaca in other threads.


I want to see this thumb too.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 11, 2020)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> I want to see this thumb too.


You want to see everyone's thumb, you dirty boy.


----------



## drain (Jul 11, 2020)

@crocodilian should come back and show his thumb...

or else....


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 11, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> You want to see everyone's thumb, you dirty boy.





DrainRedRain said:


> @crocodilian should come back and show his thumb...
> 
> or else....


Thumbs for the thumb God!


----------



## drain (Jul 11, 2020)

if @crocodilian refuse to show u his thumb fam, i will flood his ass with top hats and puzzle pieces man


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 11, 2020)

Haramburger said:


> LOL, @ZombiefiedFerret , @Ellesse_warrior  & @the autist of dojima all like penis, and @ProgKing of the North _feels_ penis. Fags!


I feel my penis going in and out of your mom's loose flaps, actually


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 11, 2020)

I’ve had my thread posting privelige taken away for a month and he’s more worried about reaction scores not being positive in his favor?


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 12, 2020)

Haramburger said:


> LOL, @ZombiefiedFerret , @Ellesse_warrior  & @the autist of dojima all like penis, and @ProgKing of the North _feels_ penis. Fags!
> View attachment 1442094
> 5 minutes until @snailslime negrates me. He can't keep getting away with it!





DrainRedRain said:


> all threads here will inevitably turn into a pissing contest with the mods. i blame @José Mourinho for posting here


Penis.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 12, 2020)

@crocodilian treats the ignore feature like an uncle that touches him constantly.  Say what you will about @BoxerShorts47, the Filipino hates negative stickers too, but at least Ol' Boxy waves his block list proudly.

In other words... you're losing to BoxerShorts47, crocodilian.  Bet they ain't no sticker for that pain!


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 12, 2020)

DrainRedRain said:


> all threads here will inevitably turn into a pissing contest with the mods. i blame @José Mourinho for posting here



MODS = FAGS.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 12, 2020)

albertbrown26 said:


> I’ve had my thread posting privelige taken away for a month and he’s more worried about reaction scores not being positive in his favor?


What did you do to get threadbanned?


----------



## ManateeHunter (Jul 12, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> This is @AnOminous. What do you guys think his thumb looks like?
> View attachment 1442021


You sure he actually has thumbs? Or digits in general? I think they would've merged into his hand judging from the size


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jul 12, 2020)

ManateeHunter said:


> You sure he actually has thumbs? Or digits in general? I think they would've merged into his hand judging from the size





Spoiler: Fat


----------



## ManateeHunter (Jul 12, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Spoiler: Fat
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1443098


I did not need to see that


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 12, 2020)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> What did you do to get threadbanned?


He got reported by @Arm Pit Cream for making a bad thread.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jul 12, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> He got reported by @Arm Pit Cream for making a bad thread.


Ah yes I sent one report and the mods did my bidding, I am the master of puppets.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 12, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Ah yes I sent one report and the mods did my bidding, I am the master of puppets.


Will you use your power for good or evil?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 12, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Ah yes I sent one report and the mods did my bidding, I am the master of puppets.


Based tbh.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 12, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> He got reported by @Arm Pit Cream for making a bad thread.


He got reported for making a bad thread while having a history of making bad threads. It's almost like..  the ban is meant to teach him something but I'm not sure what.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 12, 2020)

Clown Baby said:


> He got reported for making a bad thread while having a history of making bad threads. It's almost like..  the ban is meant to teach him something but I'm not sure what.


Maybe he'll learn to stop bad post.


----------



## drain (Jul 12, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> MODS = FAGS.



die mods
die null
die chris
die newfags


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 12, 2020)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> What did you do to get threadbanned?


Posted a question on whether or not Brie Larson is a lolcow on G.D.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 12, 2020)

albertbrown26 said:


> Posted a question on whether or not Brie Larson is a lolcow on G.D.


She has such beautiful feet


----------



## LUNEKO (Nov 7, 2020)

After all this time, this nigger is STILL mad at stickers


----------



## Kirito (Nov 7, 2020)

Nejo said:


> After all this time, this nigger is STILL mad at stickers
> View attachment 1714945


You seem angrier than him


----------



## FuckedUp (Nov 22, 2020)

Nejo said:


> After all this time, this nigger is STILL mad at stickers
> View attachment 1714945


Saying someone would get banned from reddit is pretty much a compliment now.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 22, 2020)

Or better idea, maybe just learn to cope with the fact people don't like your posts and sometimes rate you dumb because they think your posts are dumb.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Nov 26, 2020)

I used to care about Stickers because I thought if you had a low enough rating, you'd get banned because only a disruptive fool would get that low a score. I got over it once I realized they are literally just online numbers. Why would you get this mad over them to the point of making a thread about it? Especially when your score is already thousands strong?


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 26, 2020)

The High Prophet of Truth said:


> I used to care about Stickers because I thought if you had a low enough rating, you'd get banned because only a disruptive fool would get that low a score. I got over it once I realized they are literally just online numbers. Why would you get this mad over them to the point of making a thread about it? Especially when your score is already thousands strong?


All you need to have a high score is post a lot while not being an _absolute_ retard literally every single post.  The people with low enough ratings are often kept around because they're such prodigious retards they're basically domesticated lolcows.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Nov 26, 2020)

did you think before you decided to make this thread?


----------



## gangweedfan (Dec 1, 2020)

I would negrate this but because of @Null breaking the site I cant


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 23, 2020)

Tfw half this thread is already banned
Lmao


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 23, 2020)

This thread is basically "ban me for being a complete faggot" the thread.  Seriously quit losing your shit when someone rates you as the retard you are and you'll be okay here.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 23, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> This thread is basically "ban me for being a complete faggot" the thread.  Seriously quit losing your shit when someone rates you as the retard you are and you'll be okay here.


Too late. He's already banned. The stickers were too much to bear.


----------



## Goofy Logic (Dec 23, 2020)

>advocates having an unmoderated forum
>"Waaa waaa stop the bad stickers!"


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Dec 25, 2020)

Lmao, when did crocodilian get banned?


----------

